# Admiring Russian/Soviet watches found online



## mvmt

Hi all,

Thought it would be fun to start a thread that is somewhat opposite of the franken thread, that highlights and appreciates fine Soviet and Russian pieces found on the web, but not necessarily in your personal collection. The fact is Russian/Soviet watches have increased in price quite a bit so there are some very unique and interesting pieces out there that may be beyond many of our means, but I thought it might still be fun to highlight them and have a conversation about them.

To kick things off, I wanted to show this Officer's Award Pavel Bure that has been on ebay for a while. It seems dropped dead gorgeous, fully 14k pocket watch, with excellent detailing of the royal court seal and a professionally well done inscription (something that I've found is quite rare with Russian pieces in general for some reason - inscriptions aren't done well and many seem sloppy, this one seems perfect).


----------



## mvmt

Spotted this stunning example on a Russian craigslist site of a military issue pilot watch based off the one button chronograph movement:


----------



## Ham2

mvmt said:


> Spotted this stunning example on a Russian craigslist site of a military issue pilot watch based off the one button chronograph movement:


 That one is a Grail watch - modified valjoux 61 movement apparently. There is a homage project in progress through the watch.ru forum (https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/reissue-rare-soviet-pilots-1mwf-100-le-pieces-937903.html). What I would give to get my hands on one of those and its chronograph sibling (photo is from Misrob's collection)






. These rarities are from an older thread.


----------



## Chascomm

Ham2 said:


> View attachment 3696802


What is that? When was it made?

(I now want to refer to all GMT watches as "Grinvich" watches :-d)


----------



## emoscambio

Chascomm said:


> What is that? When was it made?
> 
> (I now want to refer to all GMT watches as "Grinvich" watches :-d)


http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Novokuznetsk#History

Before 1961, since Сталинск was renamed in 1961


----------



## schnurrp

Wouldn't mind having this pair. Not too old or historic but some delicious soviet machinery:


----------



## mvmt

I think it's prefer the one with radium lume (spotted recently on a Russian sales forum);


----------



## schnurrp

Another clock. This one with a sub second dial (must be for a submarine!): 1 MCHZ Chronometer Vintage 1958 USSR Russian Navy Marine SHIP Submarine Clock | eBay

Balance looks like it could withstand a direct hit. I wonder what the terminals are for. Is this some kind of hybrid?

Could this be connected to the very interesting prototype in Mark's collection #1529?

http://www.ussrtime.com/cgi-bin/details.pl?id=1529


----------



## Luis965

mvmt said:


> I think it's prefer the one with radium lume (spotted recently on a Russian sales forum);


Probably with the 24 jewels movement.


----------



## Surok55

Chascomm said:


> What is that? When was it made?
> 
> (I now want to refer to all GMT watches as "Grinvich" watches :-d)


Very strange dial, because: 
1) Ohotsk is small "town type settlement" (just not a town!) in Habarovsk region ("Habarovskiy kray"), and Magadan is much bigger city in the same (msk+8) time zone.
2) Since 1956 Ohotsk and Habarovsk are in one time zone (msk+7).
3) Gorky is written as "ГОРЬКИИ", but correct is "ГОРЬКИЙ" - in russian we newer use "И" instead of "Й", this is different letters!


----------



## Chascomm

Surok55 said:


> Very strange dial, because:
> 1) Ohotsk is small "town type settlement" (just not a town!) in Habarovsk region ("Habarovskiy kray"), and Magadan is much bigger city in the same (msk+8) time zone.
> 2) Since 1956 Ohotsk and Habarovsk are in one time zone (msk+7).
> 3) Gorky is written as "ГОРЬКИИ", but correct is "ГОРЬКИЙ" - in russian we newer use "И" instead of "Й", this is different letters!


This makes me even more curious to know the story behind this watch. Is it an authentic late 1950s product (it looks like it is derived from a Shturmanskie/Sportivnie) or is it a modern creation based on vintage parts?


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Chascomm said:


> What is that? When was it made?
> 
> (I now want to refer to all GMT watches as "Grinvich" watches :-d)





Surok55 said:


> Very strange dial, because:
> 1) Ohotsk is small "town type settlement" (just not a town!) in Habarovsk region ("Habarovskiy kray"), and Magadan is much bigger city in the same (msk+8) time zone.
> 2) Since 1956 Ohotsk and Habarovsk are in one time zone (msk+7).
> 3) Gorky is written as "ГОРЬКИИ", but correct is "ГОРЬКИЙ" - in russian we newer use "И" instead of "Й", this is different letters!


Grokiy was always on the Moscow time. Stalinsk is a small town known now as Novokuznetsk in Kemerovo district....It is a fantasy watch made to sell to ignorant folks.


----------



## Ham2

Kirill Sergueev said:


> Grokiy was always on the Moscow time. Stalinsk is a small town known now as Novokuznetsk in Kemerovo district....It is a fantasy watch made to sell to ignorant folks.


https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/fantastic-strela-735909.html


----------



## Chascomm

Ham2 said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/fantastic-strela-735909.html


So if I understand this thread correctly, this world-time-Sportivnie thing is in the collection of a respected Russian collector of pristine Soviet watches, and yet it has several technical errors which reveal it to be a custom-built fantasy piece based on parts of a 1950s watch? :think:...


----------



## emoscambio

Chascomm said:


> So if I understand this thread correctly, this world-time-Sportivnie thing is in the collection of a respected Russian collector of pristine Soviet watches, and yet it has several technical errors which reveal it to be a custom-built fantasy piece based on parts of a 1950s watch? :think:...


Perhaps some dial from the same famous workshop in Bulgaria, which issued those white Bocmok, Pakema, and Kocmohabt which writing included tiny rockets or the like?


----------



## Ham2

Chascomm said:


> So if I understand this thread correctly, this world-time-Sportivnie thing is in the collection of a respected Russian collector of pristine Soviet watches, and yet it has several technical errors which reveal it to be a custom-built fantasy piece based on parts of a 1950s watch? :think:...


Another soviet watch mystery. Nonetheless, it is a looker.


----------



## mroatman

emoscambio said:


> Perhaps some dial from the same famous workshop in Bulgaria, which issued those white Bocmok, Pakema, and Kocmohabt which writing included tiny rockets or the like?


Surely you can't be referring to these!?









;-)


----------



## schnurrp

Not real exotic, strange, or mysterious but certainly pretty rare in this condition (rare price too!): Soviet POLJOT Orbita Automatic Watch Shock Resist 29 Jewels | eBay


----------



## Luis965

I like this one!

Soviet Chronograph 1GCHZ Kirovskie | eBay


----------



## Dimy

emoscambio said:


> Perhaps some dial from the same famous workshop in Bulgaria, which issued those white Bocmok, Pakema, and Kocmohabt which writing included tiny rockets or the like?


would you enlighten me on this 'famous shop', never heard about it before and am kind of curious.


----------



## mroatman

schnurrp said:


> Not real exotic, strange, or mysterious but certainly pretty rare in this condition (rare price too!): Soviet POLJOT Orbita Automatic Watch Shock Resist 29 Jewels | eBay


For any serious buyers, it might be helpful to note that the seller had offered this to me for $800. Still far, far beyond my budget, but it might help someone in negotiations if you decide to buy.


----------



## mroatman

Dimy said:


> would you enlighten me on this 'famous shop', never heard about it before and am kind of curious.


According to rumors, an Armenian watchmaker used to make these Raketa dials with the little rocket ship in Plovdiv, Bulgaria during communist rule. Apparently, at the final stage, the dials were baked in an oven, but the rest of the process was kept a secret. According to storyteller, the procedure is described in the Kharitonchuk manual and was completely legitimate at the time.

I have heard this story told numerous times by different sources, including one female Bulgarian watch seller on eBay. I cannot vouch for its authenticity. Perhaps all sources are just repeating the same story they've read from the same place. Or maybe there is truth to it. Personally, I happen to love the dial design. Some watches are clearly "franken", especially when you can make out the previous dial that has been printed over (check out post #7 from this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/info-about-raketa-paketa-rocket-432176.html). But in general, when these dials are done well, I like them, and I like the story behind them as well. Franken or not, true or legend, I'm happy to have a few in my collection 

Here are some more threads that might interest you:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/tiny-rocket-raketa-826800.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/yes-ok-happened-me-ive-got-frankened-but-518782.html


----------



## Dimy

mroatman said:


> According to rumors, an Armenian watchmaker used to make these Raketa dials with the little rocket ship in Plovdiv, Bulgaria during communist rule. Apparently, at the final stage, the dials were baked in an oven, but the rest of the process was kept a secret. According to storyteller, the procedure is described in the Kharitonchuk manual and was completely legitimate at the time.
> 
> I have heard this story told numerous times by different sources, including one female Bulgarian watch seller on eBay. I cannot vouch for its authenticity. Perhaps all sources are just repeating the same story they've read from the same place. Or maybe there is truth to it. Personally, I happen to love the dial design. Some watches are clearly "franken", especially when you can make out the previous dial that has been printed over (check out post #7 from this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/info-about-raketa-paketa-rocket-432176.html). But in general, when these dials are done well, I like them, and I like the story behind them as well. Franken or not, true or legend, I'm happy to have a few in my collection
> 
> Here are some more threads that might interest you:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/tiny-rocket-raketa-826800.html
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/yes-ok-happened-me-ive-got-frankened-but-518782.html


Thanks.


----------



## Chascomm

emoscambio said:


> Perhaps some dial from the same famous workshop in Bulgaria, which issued those white Bocmok, Pakema, and Kocmohabt which writing included tiny rockets or the like?


As in this one from the same collection?


----------



## emoscambio

Chascomm said:


> As in this one from the same collection?


Exactly, and this one too:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/info...et-432176.html#/forumsite/20758/topics/432176


----------



## mvmt

A few very interesting pocket watches found on the 'bay. Interesting inscriptions, interesting dials, and considering their age (and in one case - gold content), probably very very interesting histories. Anyone can shed light on these?


----------



## emoscambio

mvmt said:


> A few very interesting pocket watches found on the 'bay. Interesting inscriptions, interesting dials, and considering their age (and in one case - gold content), probably very very interesting histories. Anyone can shed light on these?


Feel free to post your translation queries in the following thread :

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/q-please-decipher-cyrillic-engraving-1757378.html

ps: the last one is in... Latvian.


----------



## mvmt

Was browsing ebay this evening and found a few Soviet watches that rarely seem to come up for sale.

A couple of ladies watches. The first is the 1200 movement, allegedly the smallest Soviet manufactured movement:

Chaika 1200 "Legendary" Vintage Soviet The Smallest Watches in USSR | eBay

Than there was this Luch 1801.1 which I have rarely seen come up for sale:

RARE Original Mechanical Lady Wrist Watch LUCH Cal 1801 1 USSR 1960 S | eBay

I don't believe this one was marketed as a women's watch, but it certainly wouldn't look out of place on a feminine wrist. The fun Pink Slava:

Reloj Ruso Slava Sovietico Soviet Slava Watch | eBay

And finally a bit of a sister watch to the pink slava, the Slava Medical Watch. This is the lowest price for one I've seen in a while (incorrectly called a "Chaika"!):

Vintage Watch Chaika Soviet USSR Russian Medical Pulsemeter Serviced Mechanical | eBay

This one is also interesting. A Luch 3045 electro-mechanical:

Men&apos;s Wristwatch LUCH Premium USSR Very RARE Resonator Transistor Limited RARE | eBay


----------



## engblom

mvmt said:


> And finally a bit of a sister watch to the pink slava, the Slava Medical Watch. This is the lowest price for one I've seen in a while (incorrectly called a "Chaika"!):
> 
> Vintage Watch Chaika Soviet USSR Russian Medical Pulsemeter Serviced Mechanical | eBay


o|o|o|o|
That is like teasing! A such watch I would definitely like to have but too expensive for me even thou the price is low this time. I really like that pulsemeter watch.


----------



## mroatman

mvmt said:


> This one is also interesting. A Luch 3045 electro-mechanical:
> Men&apos;s Wristwatch LUCH Premium USSR Very RARE Resonator Transistor Limited RARE | eBay


A relative of this watch in poorer condition recently sold for a very reasonable price, considering the rarity:

RARE Soviet LUCH Electronic Mechanical Hybrid Watch Gold Plated AU10 | eBay

Unfortunately, even at this price, it exceeded my budget and I had to let it go.


----------



## DC guy

engblom said:


> o|o|o|o|
> That is like teasing! A such watch I would definitely like to have but too expensive for me even thou the price is low this time. I really like that pulsemeter watch.


Is that caduceus snake drinking out of a martini glass? What kind of medicine do they practice over there? :-d


----------



## emoscambio

DC guy said:


> Is that caduceus snake drinking out of a martini glass? What kind of medicine do they practice over there? :-d


No, just choking on the olive


----------



## mvmt

Really interesting GT wall clock spotted on Molotok:


----------



## mroatman

The "ломтик хлеба" clock.


----------



## HeyWhatTimeIsIt

Cool. With that art, makes me think it's what Grandma would call a 'kitchen clock'.


----------



## mvmt

Pretty interesting solid gold "Homeland" watch with jewelled rotor bearing. I believe the movement is 2415A.


----------



## mroatman

mvmt said:


> Pretty interesting solid gold "Homeland" watch with jewelled rotor bearing. I believe the movement is 2415A.


Really nice, and in phenomenal condition. There's a little bit more about these here -- make sure and check out the one on the second page with a solid gold bracelet(!).


----------



## mvmt

Beautiful 2209 Raketa


----------



## mroatman

Here's a Slava I've never seen before...

USSR RARE Watch Slava Dual Time Two Movements Timezone for Railroad | eBay


----------



## Luis965

mroatman said:


> Here's a Slava I've never seen before...
> 
> USSR RARE Watch Slava Dual Time Two Movements Timezone for Railroad | eBay
> 
> View attachment 5728482
> 
> 
> View attachment 5728490
> 
> 
> View attachment 5728498


It is legit, Luch also made one with two time zones.


----------



## Luis965

mroatman said:


> Here's a Slava I've never seen before...
> 
> USSR RARE Watch Slava Dual Time Two Movements Timezone for Railroad | eBay
> 
> View attachment 5728482
> 
> 
> View attachment 5728490
> 
> 
> View attachment 5728498


It is legit, Luch also made one with two time zones.


----------



## mroatman

I know, I really want that Luch!!


----------



## mvmt

There have been some absolutely gorgeous Tutima-chronographs flying out of Germany over the past year. Here are a couple highlights. I also noticed the earliest stamped example I have ever seen, serial number 00048(!) made in first quarter 1949. Truly stunning examples.


----------



## mroatman

There's one on regular ol' eBay right now -- for a cool $4k

Very RARE Military Pilot Glashutte Chronograph Kirova Urofa 59 | eBay


----------



## jaliya48

My first post here on f10. Huge vintage Amphibia fan; I started with a restoration project of one iridescent violet 2209 tonneau and three months down, I'm waiting for my third restoration project to make it's way to me! I've been looking at a lot of different styles and there's one Amphibia that does it for me; the 'banana'







(photo borrowed from relojes-especiales.com)
I've never seen one for sale and I think I'll never be able to get my hands on the limited reissue either! All in all, a lovely Amphibia!


----------



## mvmt

Interesting silver red Penza Pobeda popped up on ebay, allegedly a reward for General Zhukov although the quality of that inscription is, well, "suspect" at best.

Still, by all other accounts this seems to be an extremely early Silver Pobeda, possibly from the first real production run with a serial number of just 600!

Fellow user AID has a 1st quarter silver example which was likely a prototype with no serial number at all.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/1940s-silver-pobeda-matching-set-pair-845662.html

This is the only 2nd quarter example I've seen.


----------



## mvmt

Quite possibly the nicest early "ocean" I have ever seen:


----------



## mvmt

Interesting and beautiful men's "Chaika" dress watch:


----------



## mvmt

Absolutely stunning 2200 spotted on ebay:


----------



## mvmt

A 30 ATM Vostok, I haven't seen one quite like this.



















Another interesting one, a "Lotus" from the Soviet-era Armenian Yerevan Watch Factory, I believe these are quite rare:


----------



## Ham2

mvmt said:


> Absolutely stunning 2200 spotted on ebay:


Sweet. Do you have the ebay ID number ?


----------



## mvmt

Ham2 said:


> Sweet. Do you have the ebay ID number ?


Unfortunately it looks like those pictures were cached! The auction seems to have ended in 2014. It seems to be by far the nicest example I've seen.

Extremely RARE 1MCHZ POLJOT ПОЛЕТ 2200 14k Solid Gold Wristwatch Soviet Legend | eBay

Looking through some older auctions I found yet another 2200 offered for sale at about half the price last year as well! I do believe these are more common than people suspect.

(Pictures aren't great)




























As a bonus, I also stumbled across this other rare item in a different auction as well:


----------



## Ham2

mvmt said:


> Unfortunately it looks like those pictures were cached! The auction seems to have ended in 2014. It seems to be by far the nicest example I've seen. Extremely RARE 1MCHZ POLJOT ÐÐÐÐÐ¢ 2200 14k Solid Gold Wristwatch Soviet Legend | eBay Looking through some older auctions I found yet another 2200 offered for sale at about half the price last year as well! I do believe these are more common than people suspect. (Pictures aren't great) As a bonus, I also stumbled across this other rare item in a different auction as well:


Too bad. The 2200s don't turn up very often. Much like the Valjoux 61s.


----------



## mvmt

Last time I posted an expired auction for a Tutima Kirova and within 24 hours koutouzoff landed his very own on a tip from a fellow forumer.

Perhaps the same will happen again. ;-)


----------



## schnurrp

mvmt said:


> Interesting and beautiful men's "Chaika" dress watch:


Here's another, comrade, looking right at home in what appears to be a ZIM case with a gold bezel. The movement is Chistopol's version of the k26.

I question whether this "Chaika" was made by Chistopol as a commemorative of Valentina Tereshkova as the movement indicates (no seagull graphic, though) or is it out of Uglich originally using the 1601 17 jewel sub-second replaced by the k26? What movement does yours have, mvmt?

Notice how "shockproof" statement is divided in two by second hand.


----------



## mroatman

schnurrp said:


> Here's another, comrade, looking right at home in what appears to be a ZIM case with a gold bezel. The movement is Chistopol's version of the k26.
> 
> I question whether this "Chaika" was made by Chistopol as a commemorative of Valentina Tereshkova as the movement indicates (no seagull graphic, though) or is it out of Uglich originally using the 1601 17 jewel sub-second replaced by the k26? What movement does yours have, mvmt?


I'm betting that ZIM case is a replacement. I believe that Chaika was the precursor to one of the below Vostoks, meaning the movement is likely Chistopol in origin.


----------



## schnurrp

mroatman said:


> I'm betting that ZIM case is a replacement. I believe that Chaika was the precursor to one of the below Vostoks, meaning the movement is likely Chistopol in origin.
> 
> 
> View attachment 7716962


Yes, probably a replacement for its original gold case harvested for scrap gold. I just wondered if it was from the Uglich factory and therefore a Chaika brand watch, or from Chistopol and therefor a Vostok commemorating Tershkova. After seeing your Vostoks its clear to me it came from Chistopol as a commemorative.


----------



## Seele

schnurrp said:


> Yes, probably a replacement for its original gold case harvested for scrap gold. I just wondered if it was from the Uglich factory and therefore a Chaika brand watch, or from Chistopol and therefor a Vostok commemorating Tershkova. After seeing your Vostoks its clear to me it came from Chistopol as a commemorative.


Chaika was one of the brands owned by Chistopol, so it's possible to cause some confusion. After all, Chistopol is the only one manufacturer who added the xx05 specification, I believe no other managed that.


----------



## schnurrp

Seele said:


> Chaika was one of the brands owned by Chistopol, so it's possible to cause some confusion. After all, Chistopol is the only one manufacturer who added the xx05 specification, I believe no other managed that.


I hadn't realized that about the xx05.

Stumbled across this old thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/when-chaika-not-chaika-195114.html


----------



## yibnuh

Balance looks like it could withstand a direct hit. I wonder what the terminals are for. Is this some kind of hybrid?


----------



## HighExpectations

Chascomm said:


> What is that? When was it made?
> 
> (I now want to refer to all GMT watches as "Grinvich" watches :-d)


+1 , that is a very nice & unusual dial!


----------



## mvmt

The "class 1" designation is probably most famous from the Strela chronograph, but it did appear on other watches as well. Here's one spotted on etsy:










Anyone know what the significance of the "class 1" symbol was? Did it appear on other watches as well, beyond these two?


----------



## mroatman

mvmt said:


> The "class 1" designation is probably most famous from the Strela chronograph, but it did appear on other watches as well. Here's one spotted on etsy:
> 
> Anyone know what the significance of the "class 1" symbol was? Did it appear on other watches as well, beyond these two?


Great question. Here is mine, but it's the only other "First Class" watch in my collection...


----------



## mvmt

Recently came up for sale: a two-fer 3031 combo:










There have been about 5 examples of these 3031 for sale over the last year or so. An encouraging sign for those who might consider this watch an unobtainable grail.


----------



## mroatman

mvmt said:


> Recently came up for sale: a two-fer 3031 combo:
> 
> There have been about 5 examples of these 3031 for sale over the last year or so. An encouraging sign for those who might consider this watch an unobtainable grail.


Are they both NOS!? Do you have a link to the sale? I'm very interested in this (astronomical) price.


----------



## schnurrp

mroatman said:


> Great question. Here is mine, but it's the only other "First Class" watch in my collection...
> 
> 
> View attachment 7884378


I have this one:


----------



## mroatman

Another "first-class" watch I just rediscovered while analyzing some other Stolichnies:


----------



## amil

mroatman said:


> Are they both NOS!? Do you have a link to the sale? I'm very interested in this (astronomical) price.


16000 euro for two subjects


----------



## mvmt

Was going some late night Soviet admiring and stumbled across this thread posted many years ago which detailed some exquisite museum pieces from two titans of the Imperial Russian watch industry which I do not believe have been posted (or seen) since:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/henry-moser-pavel-buhre-238480.html


----------



## mvmt

Zaria 2006, with documents, with box, in perfect condition. Wow. These are perhaps even rarer than a Raketa 3031 (and arguably a more interesting indigenous Soviet movement).


----------



## mroatman

I am admiring this Luch, a quite rare dial variant that seems to have never had its slash marks "installed". Perhaps it escaped from the factory prematurely?

LUCH gold plated USSR vintage men's ULTRA THIN mechanical wristwatch - RARE | eBay









Original dial variations, for comparison...


----------



## mvmt

A few interesting things I came across while late night Soviet watch browsing.

An electronic pocket watch (very funky!):










A Soviet-made "Space View" variant of the famous Slava Transistor. I have previously only seen a reference to this in the catalog:










This gorgeous Gostrest Tochmekh recently sold on ebay, notice the markings on the back. I have never seen those markings before on a Gostrest Tochmekh watch. Anyone have any ideas?



















Finally, I never knew that Gostrest Tochmekh produced any chronograph movements, at least not with a "Gostrest Tochmekh" signature on the dial. And then, tonight, I saw this:


----------



## mvmt

Another one I stumbled across tonight. This one a tutima kirova. A few interesting things about it:



















The first interesting thing is that it uses the 1MWF diamond logo, which seems very rare. I have only ever seen another diamond logo style dial in Mark Gordon's collection (#1390).

Another interesting thing, is the back cover. I have never seen a back cover like this on this type of watch.

You can see the typical Russian and German back covers here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/2-new-tutima-urofas-german-russian-32341.html

One other type of back cover I have seen is as in Lucidor's example here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/my-personal-grail-329353-3.html#post2453217

But this one seems like some third type of Russian manufactured back for this type of watch. Very interesting.


----------



## oldfox

Kirill Sergueev said:


> Grokiy was always on the Moscow time. Stalinsk is a small town known now as Novokuznetsk in Kemerovo district....It is a fantasy watch made to sell to ignorant folks.


But it's excelent!!!


----------



## oldfox

mvmt said:


> This gorgeous Gostrest Tochmekh recently sold on ebay, notice the markings on the back. I have never seen those markings before on a Gostrest Tochmekh watch. Anyone have any ideas?


It's watch used at railroad, and this is just acronim of organisation and asset number of the item. According to acronim and time of the wacth been produced and used - 1930-th - it porbably this USSR railroad https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Southwestern_Railways - Південно-Західна залізниця (ПЗЗ).


----------



## mvmt

Raketa Copernicus with a wolf for the Turkey market, because, why not?


----------



## mroatman

Another "oopsie" Luch?

RARE! Beautiful Luch 23 Jewels USSR wrist watch. Gold Plated 20Mc | eBay

Two lines at 12 o'clock ("should" be three) and branding much closer to center than usual. Maybe one of a kind?


----------



## DerangedGoose

If this were a Cyrillic dial, I would probably have paid the inordinate $150 asking price:
















Unfortunately, this is the only reference picture I could find, so I am not sure the hands are proper for this model. They seem gold in the picture, but its a silver case model. Not sure what the stock configuration for the gold dial / gold case is:


----------



## mvmt

I had always assumed that the pocket watch modified reverse direction chronograph approach was a Soviet-era artel invention, but it seems Pavel Buhre was doing the same (or sourced movements which did the same) in Imperial Russia? Coincidence or did Soviet artels use Pavel's movements as a guide? It might seem the latter.


----------



## mroatman

DerangedGoose said:


> I am not sure the hands are proper for this model. They seem gold in the picture, but its a silver case model. Not sure what the stock configuration for the gold dial / gold case is:


Yeah, those hands definitely seem a bit suspicious to me. But who knows. They certainly look good.

FWIW, the hands on mine are gold:









By the way, I picked this up a couple months ago for just under $30. Keep your eyes peeled, there are more out there at much better prices. Here is one that sold for under $60 last year, though I suspect the inner dial has been refurbished:

AUTOMATIC SLAVA 2427 WATCH VERY EXTREMELY RARE USSR SOVIET | eBay

And notice -- gold hands


----------



## mroatman

mvmt said:


> did Soviet artels use Pavel's movements as a guide?


Great question.

And --

WOW.


----------



## GoodNamesWereTaken

Not pretty or expensive, but definitely one of the most interesting pieces I've ever seen:







Funny thing is, those little marks on the white stripes at the top and bottom of the dial, they're actually functional minute markers. The late 80s were weird times....


----------



## Straight_time

Speechless. 

































Now if I only could find an unguarded bank to rob.... :roll:


----------



## mroatman

Straight_time said:


> Now if I only could find an unguarded bank to rob.... :roll:


Mind sharing the asking price?


----------



## mvmt

mroatman said:


> Mind sharing the asking price?


Looks like a find on Meshok.

So about a thousand bucks.

I have my doubts about the dial though. 1st state watch factory and 1941 I'm not sure go together on this watch.


----------



## Sekondtime

mroatman said:


> Another "oopsie" Luch?
> 
> RARE! Beautiful Luch 23 Jewels USSR wrist watch. Gold Plated 20Mc | eBay
> 
> Two lines at 12 o'clock ("should" be three) and branding much closer to center than usual. Maybe one of a kind?
> 
> View attachment 10541106


This dial is i believe meant for use on a Sekonda branded Luch 23 Jewel. As I mentioned on another thread, it is probably a case of using widget Z when widget Y ran out. This Luch dial is probably evidence of that.

Here are the Sekondas















Sekondtime


----------



## mroatman

Sekondtime said:


> This dial is i believe meant for use on a Sekonda branded Luch 23 Jewel. As I mentioned on another thread, it is probably a case of using widget Z when widget Y ran out. This Luch dial is probably evidence of that.


Bingo. I think you nailed it.


----------



## mvmt

Had the tutima kirova on the mind tonight, think I might have stumbled across a couple of examples which may represent the earliest and latest surviving movements manufactured in Russia.

The earliest, with serial number 00021, from Q2-1949!



















To the latest, a movement mounted in a 2MWF pocket watch case, from Q2-1951. I didn't realize these were produced all the way up until 1951, second quarter no less.



















Looks like about 5000 total movements were manufactured by 1MWF before ceasing production.

For those that haven't seen it, here is an excellent except from Johannes Altmeppen regarding this movement.

Additionally, I stumbled across a couple examples of apparently tutima watches being sent to France to the IRAM facility, so apparently France got some war reparations as well?

Another version. 

This one with "DOD" on the dial.


----------



## mroatman

mvmt said:


> For those that haven't seen it, here is an excellent except from Johannes Altmeppen regarding this movement.
> Additionally, I stumbled across a couple examples of apparently tutima watches being sent to France to the IRAM facility, so apparently France got some war reparations as well?
> Another version.
> This one with "DOD" on the dial.


Fantastic roundup of information, thank you. I learned a lot |>


----------



## Titomir

mvmt said:


> To the latest, a movement mounted in a 2MWF pocket watch case, from Q2-1951. I didn't realize these were produced all the way up until 1951, second quarter no less.
> 
> Looks like about 5000 total movements were manufactured by 1MWF before ceasing production.


I was pleasantly suprised to find this post here, while I am on a mission to save Q2-1951 pocket Urofa 59 chronograph from becoming a donor and vanishing from the face of the earth... Comrades, I need your support on this!!! This is such a gorgeous watch and probably the hardest Soviet Urofa 59 version to find.


----------



## mvmt

Saw this fairly impressive round up of Strelas from user kinead's collection online:


----------



## mroatman

mvmt said:


> Saw this fairly impressive round up of Strelas from user kinead's collection online:


His old posts from BDWF are truly fantastic.


----------



## soviet

I just spotted the 2nd world-time 32 jewels Slava on the #bay for a hefty asking price. It has been about 10 years since I caught mine. It looks exactly the same except the s/n. Mine is 984.

USSR automatic watch Slava 32 jewels bezel with towns | eBay


----------



## mroatman

Oh, if I only had a spare $2500 lying around. I wouldn't even care about the missing back cover.

Antique Gold 0 583 14k Wristwatch Pavel Bure Paul Buhre Russian Empire 1907 1908 | eBay


----------



## dutchassasin

slava electrical that is currently on the bay, what a stunning dial!


----------



## dutchassasin

Unusual caseback, looks like an early example of a vremir caseback. Notice the word "series 1"
Russische Wostok Uhr, Automatik Amphibia, Wasserdicht bis 200m Tiefe "SELTEN" | eBay


----------



## mvmt

Pavel split chronograph. Also uses the "reverse second" register from non-split Pavel chronographs and modified type 1 chronographs.


----------



## mvmt

"3132" movement "okean" for sale, can you tell the difference from a 3133?


----------



## dutchassasin

mvmt said:


> "3132" movement "okean" for sale, can you tell the difference from a 3133?


Cant help you out with that question but this is the second time i have seen an okeah with 3132 movement.


----------



## mroatman

dutchassasin said:


> Cant help you out with that question but this is the second time i have seen an okeah with 3132 movement.


Yes, here is the previous discussion, started by you in fact: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/q-expertise-thread-watch-legit-franken-894887-164.html#post25080314.

It was speculated that the caliber 3132 should lack a date mechanism, but it's obviously there on an OKEAH, so I dunno.


----------



## schnurrp

Marius has this one for sale:


----------



## mike.s

dutchassasin said:


> Unusual caseback, looks like an early example of a vremir caseback. Notice the word "series 1"
> Russische Wostok Uhr, Automatik Amphibia, Wasserdicht bis 200m Tiefe "SELTEN" | eBay


A combination of USSR and St. Basil's domes is a little strange no? What's the scoop on this one? Export variation? Or...?


----------



## mike.s

Lol965 said:


> It is legit, Luch also made one with two time zones.


Slava Duet from the mid-80s. Российский клуб коллекционеров часов • Просмотр темы - Слава Дуэт - советские GMT

On ebay for $2K now... Not sure if Luch made quartz versions, not sure if they had mechanical as well.


----------



## oldfox

mroatman said:


> Yes, here is the previous discussion, started by you in fact: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/q-expertise-thread-watch-legit-franken-894887-164.html#post25080314.
> 
> It was speculated that the caliber 3132 should lack a date mechanism, but it's obviously there on an OKEAH, so I dunno.


It was also discussion at Russian forum and no real distinction was found (Океан на 3132 - Страница 2 - Форум независимых часовщиков). In one book there is the statement, but it's obviously not true.

хх32 - с однострелочным секундомером и противоударным устройством (with one hand secondmeter/timekeeper and antichok).
хх33 - без секундной стрелки, с противоударным устройством, календарём и высотомером (without second hand, with antichok, calendar and altimeter).


----------



## mroatman

schnurrp said:


> Marius has this one for sale:
> 
> 
> View attachment 11616690


For $530/delivered, yeowza. Amazing what a difference a rare movement can make. I picked up his brother (quartz) for less than $50.


----------



## mroatman

mike.s said:


> Not sure if Luch made quartz versions


Here's a dual-time Luch quartz: Very Rare USSR Watch LUCH QUARTZ NOS Railroad Traveller Dual Time Serviced | eBay


----------



## oldfox

mroatman said:


> Here's a dual-time Luch quartz: Very Rare USSR Watch LUCH QUARTZ NOS Railroad Traveller Dual Time Serviced | eBay


$400!?!?!?!?!WTF!?!?!?!?!
Such pieces were sold on russian forum for around $90 and it wasn't rush to buy them.


----------



## mike.s

mroatman said:


> Here's a dual-time Luch quartz: Very Rare USSR Watch LUCH QUARTZ NOS Railroad Traveller Dual Time Serviced | eBay


Sorry, meant to be "not sure if Luch made mechanical versions". They definitely made quartz with round dials, but I don't know if that Slava dual-1601 ever made it to Luch's production with those particular 1601s. I've also read that Slava Duet was an experimental run in '84-85, never in real production. But that's a little suspect. Too many of them are available, though expensive as all get out for what it is, the cheapest one I see is about $550.


----------



## mike.s

oldfox said:


> $400!?!?!?!?!WTF!?!?!?!?!
> Such pieces were sold on russian forum for around $90 and it wasn't rush to buy them.


3017s in great shape used to go for $200. And my eye could still tell the time back then


----------



## mvmt

Very interesting "homeland" with power reserve indicator. Seems to be an experimental one of one prototype. (from Russian auction):


----------



## mvmt

Same seller, with "experimental" zvezda with central second hand:


----------



## oldfox

Just came to post it ))) Sold for $900 
http://board.german242.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=49194


----------



## mroatman

There's a new Raketa Yalta on sale now for a pretty surprising price. Shipping is obviously inflated, but all told, the watch is still about 60% less than the same watch available on Raketa's website:

RAKETA YALTA new not used Raketa Yalta Russian Chronograph | eBay

Yalta 0064 - RAKETA SHOP - Official Internet-Shop


----------



## mike.s

From official site: "Yalta watch is inspired by a 1960s vintage model. This timepiece is ideally suited for relaxed conversation with friends about world reorganization and meeting with president in the Kremlin." I really don't like the Crimean trolling by a Russian company. Really, really don't like it.


----------



## mroatman

mike.s said:


> From official site: "Yalta watch is inspired by a 1960s vintage model. This timepiece is ideally suited for relaxed conversation with friends about world reorganization and meeting with president in the Kremlin." I really don't like the Crimean trolling by a Russian company. Really, really don't like it.


Oh WOW I did not even notice that. "Relaxed conversation about world reorganization" -- are they serious? Could they be any more blatant?

Ugh.


----------



## mike.s

I generally don't understand what Raketa is trying to do as a house. They were taken over by French (?) management, if I'm not mistaken, about 7-10 years ago. With the idea of going upscale. I wanted to help and support them if needed, wrote a letter volunteering translation skills for their then-unreadable English webpage, got a response that it's all great, and nothing further. No problem. But now I see $500+ starting prices on mechanical pieces and some really bizarre Pobeda quartz... Not sure at all where they are going with it or what their focus is nowadays.


----------



## oldfox

mroatman said:


> Shipping is obviously inflated,


And still you can get some refund after receiving the item, since it's not chronograph :^).


----------



## oldfox

mike.s said:


> From official site: "Yalta watch is inspired by a 1960s vintage model. This timepiece is ideally suited for relaxed conversation with friends about world reorganization and meeting with president in the Kremlin." I really don't like the Crimean trolling by a Russian company. Really, really don't like it.


Well, this is only matter of political perception. In "contrare" I can remind Yugoslavia, for example.


----------



## mroatman

oldfox said:


> And still you can get some refund after receiving the item, since it's not chronograph :^).


Hah, yeah, I noticed that


----------



## oldfox

Looks like great deal, but I personally don't like gold/gold plated watches. Even my wedding ring is white gold.


----------



## mike.s

mroatman said:


> Hah, yeah, I noticed that


A word often used for a (fancier) watch in Russian and often misused, of course. Standard Ruglish in this case.


----------



## mike.s

oldfox said:


> Well, this is only matter of political perception. In "contrare" I can remind Yugoslavia, for example.


Consider this statement, if Tutima made it, and consider if you'd buy a watch from them: "_Leningrad watch is inspired by a 1940s vintage model. This timepiece is ideally suited for relaxed conversation with friends about world reorganization and meeting with fuhrer in the Reichstag."

Not getting into politics (I refuse to do so here), this is some pathetically bad trolling on Raketa's part. _


----------



## oldfox

mike.s said:


> A word often used for a (fancier) watch in Russian and often misused, of course. Standard Ruglish in this case.


Mmmm, maybe I'm not an expert in Ruglish, but chronograph is not used as a synonymous to a fancier watch in Russian.


----------



## oldfox

mike.s said:


> Consider this statement, if Tutima made it, and consider if you'd buy a watch from them: "_Leningrad watch is inspired by a 1940s vintage model. This timepiece is ideally suited for relaxed conversation with friends about world reorganization and meeting with fuhrer in the Reichstag."
> 
> Not getting into politics (I refuse to do so here), this is some pathetically bad trolling on Raketa's part. _


I hope that our conversation is not crossing the red line of politics at this forum, and I try to be cautious and gentle. And it would be more history than politics.

You can blame me being too imperialistic chauvinist, but in this particular case with Tutima I must remind that Russia twice in history conquered Germany/Prussia and particularly Berlin (1945, 1760). So I would consider it like slightly arrogant, not more. And not a problem to buy it for me, it would be even like some irony: you can make any plans of world reorganization with this watch, but still we'll wear it as a trophey. More dangerous that you trying to equate Putin and fuhrer, what is, you know, Godwin's law and all that.

In particular case of Raketa, I can't see direct Crimea case pointing. For me it's pointing for long lasting Russian idea (which was disclosed at least in 2007, ten years ago) of multy-polar world were interests of all nations are considered (in contrare to mono-polar world that was established since 1991). I also whant remind that in middle of 19-th century Russia was called "gendarme of Europe", and we know that it's not working, and we, as the nations of whole world must avoid such situation in whole world scale (in case of uni-polar world).


----------



## mroatman

oldfox said:


> In particular case of Raketa, I can't see direct Crimea case pointing.


The watch is named "Yalta".

As far as I'm aware, Yalta refers to the resort city on the southern coast of the Crimean Peninsula? To me at least, that's a pretty clear connection.

But maybe there are other meanings for "Yalta" and someone can disambiguate.


----------



## oldfox

mroatman said:


> The watch is named "Yalta".
> 
> As far as I'm aware, Yalta refers to the resort city on the southern coast of the Crimean Peninsula? To me at least, that's a pretty clear connection.
> 
> But maybe there are other meanings for "Yalta" and someone can disambiguate.


Yes, but it was named Yalta in 2011 



 pretty before the whole situation with Crimea. And for me it more resembles the historical meeting of allies, - Stalin, Roosevelt, Churchill in Yalta in 1945, as for the Raketa - Â«Ð.Ð°ÐºÐµÑ‚Ð°Â» Ð¿Ñ€Ð°Ð·Ð´Ð½ÑƒÐµÑ‚ 50 Ð»ÐµÑ‚ Ð»ÐµÐ³ÐµÐ½Ð´Ð°Ñ€Ð½Ð¾Ð¹ Ð¼Ð¾Ð´ÐµÐ»Ð¸ Â«Ð¯Ð»Ñ‚Ð°Â»! | Ð.ÑƒÑ�Ñ�ÐºÐ¸Ðµ Ñ‡Ð°Ñ�Ñ‹: Ð.Ð°ÐºÐµÑ‚Ð° / Russian Watches: Raketa - "New model «Yalta» keeps the principal design of the original model: a peculiar division of the dial into 3 parts, which reminds of the famous 3 leaders summit in Yalta in 1945." At which also was discussed new world organization, so the pointing can be (and I strongly belive that it's so) for this meeting.

Also I need remind that such design was unofficially called Yalta from 1970s.

So it's only matter of stereotypical perception, as I said before.


----------



## mroatman

oldfox said:


> Yes, but it was named Yalta in 2011


Ah, I didn't realize that.

As a native English speaker and member of Generation Y, the phrase "relaxed conversation about world reorganization" strikes me as _incredibly_ bizarre, regardless of context. I see the same tagline was used in the video from 2011.

So maybe we can attribute what Mike perceived as trolling to a less-than-ideal translation from Russian to English.


----------



## oldfox

mroatman said:


> As a native English speaker and member of Generation Y, the phrase "relaxed conversation about world reorganization" strikes me as _incredibly_ bizarre, regardless of context.


But it's the reality. The world is reorganized almost not by the people, and if by the people - it's still world reorganization.

And additional detail - at the video Stalin in the Yalta meeting is replaced by tsar Nikolay II, and the all three commentators are wondering why.


----------



## Kittycat

mroatman said:


> As a native English speaker and member of Generation Y, the phrase "relaxed conversation about world reorganization" strikes me as _incredibly_ bizarre, regardless of context. I see the same tagline was used in the video from 2011.


It is certainly not something you'd say everyday, but considering that Churchill was at Yalta and he was fond of doing geopolitics in his bathtub while smoking a cigar and drinking whisky, I would say "relaxed conversation about world reorganisation" probably did take place....


----------



## mvmt

mike.s said:


> From official site: "Yalta watch is inspired by a 1960s vintage model. This timepiece is ideally suited for relaxed conversation with friends about world reorganization and meeting with president in the Kremlin." I really don't like the Crimean trolling by a Russian company. Really, really don't like it.


Maybe I'm showing my age here but I have no idea how this could possibly be interpreted as referencing anything other than the Yalta Conference. I figured I may have missed some recent events, but no, if you search for "crimea meeting" on Google, literally the first result is the Yalta Conference.

I think it takes reading 15 layers deep into something that isn't there to try to twist that to reference anything other than the world famous Yalta Conference of 1945.

"Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar."


----------



## mike.s

oldfox said:


> Mmmm, maybe I'm not an expert in Ruglish, but chronograph is not used as a synonymous to a fancier watch in Russian.


Kinda. The word "хронометр" was often used interchangeably with "watch" or "fancier watch" in Russian, and, I think, is still used. I have seen it translated as "chronograph" before, albeit inaccurately, of course.


----------



## mike.s

Gentlemen, sorry, I will not get involved in political discourse or discussion here. I am sure a number of explanations can be brought forward, including Yalta conference (I did learn a fair bit about both Yalta and Tehran, being interested in WW2 and history surrounding it). But, to me, what Raketa wrote is pure and unadulterated trolling, no matter how much of it can be explained away. Somehow it doesn't take a lot of reading between the lines got me to see that, that was the very first and immediate reaction. And "meeting with president in Kremlin..." Is that also about Yalta conference?

The Russian description from their page, http://www.raketa.com/new-raketa-yalta/ has the following: "Модель часов «Ялта» создана для настоящих лидеров, способных принимать волевые решения в непринужденной беседе с друзьями о разделении мира. Они прекрасно подойдут для визита в Кремль, а также станут идеальным аксессуаром как для его резидентов, так и для тех, кто собирается ими стать." I hate translating, but it says: "The Yalta watch is made for real leaders, capable of making willful (forceful) decisions during casual conversation with friends about dividing the wold. The watch would be a great fit for Kremlin visitors as well as its residents or those who plan to become Kremlin residents". Does that sound any better? Slightly different, yes (hey I offered them to translate, as I've mentioned, many years ago). Does it still sound like trolling? Less so than original, more in reference to Yalta conference, yes, but still sounds odd to me.


----------



## oldfox

mike.s said:


> Kinda. The word "хронометр" was often used interchangeably with "watch" or "fancier watch" in Russian, and, I think, is still used. I have seen it translated as "chronograph" before, albeit inaccurately, of course.


You know, I'm Russian, but such usage was maybe in 1930, maybe in 1950, but not now.

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## oldfox

Kittycat said:


> It is certainly not something you'd say everyday, but considering that Churchill was at Yalta and he was fond of doing geopolitics in his bathtub while smoking a cigar and drinking whisky, I would say "relaxed conversation about world reorganisation" probably did take place....


Not whisky, my friend, common knowledge is that he preferred Armenian cognac 

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## mvmt

mike.s said:


> But, to me, what Raketa wrote is pure and unadulterated trolling, no matter how much of it can be explained away. Somehow it doesn't take a lot of reading between the lines got me to see that, that was the very first and immediate reaction. And "meeting with president in Kremlin..." Is that also about Yalta conference?


Why would you assume any reference to the Kremlin is automatically some grand nefarious Russian trolling? The Yalta Conference is one of the most famous landmark political events in the entire history of the world (the watch is called "Yalta" after all), and the Kremlin is the most important political symbol of Russia. The only nefarious grand trolling is coming from your own imagination. Should Russia refrain from using the term "Kremlin", it's proud house of government, simply because it might invoke people's wild imagination about what that symbol can stand for?

With all due respect, trying to wildly connect the dots in this short description concerning the two most important political institutions of the Russian government to come up with some nefarious malicious trolling intention reminds me a bit of this image:


----------



## mroatman

mvmt said:


> Maybe I'm showing my age here but I have no idea how this could possibly be interpreted as referencing anything other than the Yalta Conference.


I must also be showing my age (and ignorance) when I say that this connection was totally lost on me, and the only thing that came to mind was the annexation of Crimea -- a different kind of world reorganization, let's say. Thanks all for the clarification.



mike.s said:


> I hate translating, but it says: "The Yalta watch is made for real leaders, capable of making willful (forceful) decisions during casual conversation with friends about dividing the wold. The watch would be a great fit for Kremlin visitors as well as its residents or those who plan to become Kremlin residents". Does that sound any better?


Actually, I find that translation far more palatable. It makes a clear nod to the Yalta Con ference and the world leaders involved, whereas the original English translation and its (IMO) poor use of the word "relaxed" makes it sound as if I might talk to my friends about world reorganization as casually as I talk about the weather.

In Raketa's English translation, the chosen words seem to trivialize a serious matter. That may not have been the intention at all, but for a native English speaker -- or rather, for _this_ native English speaker -- that was the effect. It's unfortunately coincidental that this watch also happens to be called the name of a famous Crimean city, and is sold by a Russian company, as that can (and did) lead to the misunderstandings above (unless you have the help of a friendly native Russian speaker who can dig up old YouTube videos and school you with a history lesson ?). Probably if this was an HMT, I wouldn't have been so hasty to jump to conclusions.

But regardless, I'd still say that catchphrase "relaxed conversation about world reorganisation" is not well-translated into English. At best, it just sounds odd, badly in need of context. The Russian reads much better.

Or maybe it's just me. Yeehaw and all that.


----------



## schnurrp

I wonder what the original design was referred to by Raketa. I somehow doubt it was "Yalta". I've heard it referred to as "atom" but I don't know if that came from Raketa.


----------



## mike.s

Sorry, I will not get into politics here. But this is how I read the original English description. Seeing the other side of the coin (both in US and in Ukraine) tends to bring very different world view.


----------



## Arizone

Wooooow, look at this sucker. Definitely the precursor to the following generation of models.










USSR early amphibian watch Vostok Neptune


----------



## amil

Arizone said:


> Wooooow, look at this sucker. Definitely the precursor to the following generation of models.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USSR early amphibian watch Vostok Neptune


It's franken


----------



## amil




----------



## Arizone

amil said:


> It's franken


Where is the bezel from?


----------



## oldfox

schnurrp said:


> I wonder what the original design was referred to by Raketa. I somehow doubt it was "Yalta". I've heard it referred to as "atom" but I don't know if that came from Raketa.


Yes, the other name is atom.

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## amil

Arizone said:


> Where is the bezel from?


This and a few other reasons.


----------



## Arizone

amil said:


> This and a few other reasons.


Нет
Доказательства?
Откуда это?

Корпус Lokifish
Нам нужны факты. Доказательство.

Я искренне благодарю вас.


----------



## amil

Arizone said:


> Нет
> Доказательства?
> Откуда это?
> 
> Корпус Lokifish
> Нам нужны факты. Доказательство.
> 
> Я искренне благодарю вас.


Evidence is information. But the information is worth the money.


----------



## oldfox

Arizone said:


> Нет
> Доказательства?
> Откуда это?
> 
> Корпус Lokifish
> Нам нужны факты. Доказательство.
> 
> Я искренне благодарю вас.


I think that the besel is too light for this dial.


----------



## Arizone

amil said:


> Evidence is information. But the information is worth the money.


Not sure I follow, but that's not how this community operates.


----------



## mike.s

oldfox said:


> You know, I'm Russian, but such usage was maybe in 1930, maybe in 1950, but not now.


Google disagrees. I did a search with usage in the last month and got pages of results. This being fairly typical: Ãåîðãèåâñêèå ëåíòî÷êè íà õðîíîìåòðå â öåíòðå Òàìáîâà îòâàëèëèñü çà òðè íåäåëè äî Äíÿ Ïîáåäû


----------



## oldfox

This is specific chronometer counting backward time up to the Victory day (or other date), it's really chronometer, not a really (or only) watch.

Стелу у парка установили в 2015 году, хронометр у Парка культуры и отдыха традиционно напоминает тамбовчанам о знаковых датах и праздниках. Горожане видят на хронометре, сколько времени остаётся до важных событий – Нового года, 9 мая, Покровской ярмарки. Также на хронометре можно увидеть температуру воздуха и текущее время.

The stela was installed in the park in 2015, the chronometer near the Park of Culture and Rest is traditionally reminds to the Tambov residents about the symbolic dates and holidays. Citizens can see at the chronometer, how much time remains before important events - New Year, May 9, Pokrovskaya Fair. Also on the chronometer you can see the air temperature and the current time.


----------



## mroatman

Arizone said:


> Wooooow, look at this sucker. Definitely the precursor to the following generation of models.
> USSR early amphibian watch Vostok Neptune


Mmm, that is interesting. My knee-jerk response was the same as amil's, that the bezel and case-back are franken. But the style of the bezel matches the earlier black bezels perfectly (only this one is colored), which does seem to suggest it's a transition piece. Very cool.


----------



## mike.s

oldfox said:


> This is specific chronometer counting backward time up to the Victory day (or other date), it's really chronometer, not a really (or only) watch.
> 
> Стелу у парка установили в 2015 году, хронометр у Парка культуры и отдыха традиционно напоминает тамбовчанам о знаковых датах и праздниках. Горожане видят на хронометре, сколько времени остаётся до важных событий - Нового года, 9 мая, Покровской ярмарки. Также на хронометре можно увидеть температуру воздуха и текущее время.
> 
> The stela was installed in the park in 2015, the chronometer near the Park of Culture and Rest is traditionally reminds to the Tambov residents about the symbolic dates and holidays. Citizens can see at the chronometer, how much time remains before important events - New Year, May 9, Pokrovskaya Fair. Also on the chronometer you can see the air temperature and the current time.


I'm aware of that, But do a search and see. Here's a wristwatch example: Патриарх, митрополит или президент - чьи часы дороже? - Информационное агентство «Телеграф»


----------



## Chascomm

mroatman said:


> Mmm, that is interesting. My knee-jerk response was the same as amil's, that the bezel and case-back are franken. But the style of the bezel matches the earlier black bezels perfectly (only this one is colored), which does seem to suggest it's a transition piece. Very cool.


That is the eternal challenge on this forum: how to assess the legitimacy of something that we've never seen before, based on the things that we have seen.


----------



## mariomart

Chascomm said:


> That is the eternal challenge on this forum: how to assess the legitimacy of something that we've never seen before, based on the things that we have seen.


I have a sneaking suspicion that somewhere in the Chistopol factory there is a dark, dusty, cramped little room, with a flickering fluorescent tube, which is jam packed with filing cabinets absolutely brimming with reams and reams of paper containing every little snippet of information and answers which us here folk in f10 spend countless hours deliberating over using scraps of information gleaned from mistranslated ponderings of others. I wonder.


----------



## oldfox

mike.s said:


> I'm aware of that, But do a search and see. Here's a wristwatch example: ÐŸÐ°Ñ‚Ñ€Ð¸Ð°Ñ€Ñ&#8230;, Ð¼Ð¸Ñ‚Ñ€Ð¾Ð¿Ð¾Ð»Ð¸Ñ‚ Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ Ð¿Ñ€ÐµÐ·Ð¸Ð´ÐµÐ½Ñ‚ â€" Ñ‡ÑŒÐ¸ Ñ‡Ð°Ñ�Ñ‹ Ð´Ð¾Ñ€Ð¾Ð¶Ðµ? - Ð˜Ð½Ñ„Ð¾Ñ€Ð¼Ð°Ñ†Ð¸Ð¾Ð½Ð½Ð¾Ðµ Ð°Ð³ÐµÐ½Ñ‚Ñ�Ñ‚Ð²Ð¾ Â«Ð¢ÐµÐ»ÐµÐ³Ñ€Ð°Ñ„Â»


I can not agree, all watch that called chronometers there are actually chronometers (certified, claimed, etc - Rolex, Blancpain, Richard Mille), other watches called just watch (even it's Patek Phillipe). Once chronometer is used in mistake - it is chronograph Blancpain leman flyback chrono.


----------



## mike.s

That is the point I've made, they use chronograph and chronometer interchangeably (and incorrectly).


----------



## oldfox

In that case - ok 


Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## oldfox




----------



## amil

Arizone said:


> Нет
> Доказательства?
> Откуда это?
> 
> Корпус Lokifish
> Нам нужны факты. Доказательство.
> 
> Я искренне благодарю вас.


When you come to the doctor you also demand proof?


----------



## Arizone

amil said:


> When you come to the doctor you also demand proof?


Like these? Do you have?


----------



## Luis965

Arizone said:


> Like these? Do you have?


The X ray is overexposed, but I can tell that the Blood analysis are from a non smoker , hemoglobin is low for a Smoker������


----------



## oldfox

Yep, lungs are too dark, regilarly you must see the "roots" of the vessels net, smth like this, even at "old" x-ray


----------



## mariomart




----------



## amil

Arizone said:


> Like these? Do you have?


OK. no problems. I'll send the bill. Then there will be an explanation.


----------



## mroatman

amil said:


> OK. no problems. I'll send the bill. Then there will be an explanation.


So you're demanding money in exchange for information now :think:

Wait, are you also the Nigerian prince that's been contacting me!?


----------



## amil

mroatman said:


> So you're demanding money in exchange for information now :think:
> 
> Wait, are you also the Nigerian prince that's been contacting me!?


Yes


----------



## herdingwetcats

Dear Amil--please teach me how it's Franken. I' m not insulting or challenging your knowledge; I just want to learn. Thanks much1


----------



## herdingwetcats

And, BTW, the chest X-Ray is inadequate as it doesn't show the lower parts of the lungs. Also, statistically speaking, if blood work on 20 different factors is examined, at least one of those values is highly likely to be wrong.


----------



## Arizone

herdingwetcats said:


> And, BTW, the chest X-Ray is inadequate as it doesn't show the lower parts of the lungs. Also, statistically speaking, if blood work on 20 different factors is examined, at least one of those values is highly likely to be wrong.


You're missing the point. I grabbed whatever off Google.

Old Neptunes are rare enough but they are also, from evident examples, highly varied. As this model has two additional very rare parts, and as they were supposedly Vostok's best quality models, it seems only fitting. At the very worst perhaps the dial was swapped with one that doesn't match as much? Or did it fade? Still very valuable regardless.

Oddly the listing has been removed entirely, photos and all. The seller is no stranger though, and it looks like our friend here has a bone to pick... 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/help...3133-a-3586922-post33623466.html#post33623466


----------



## amil

herdingwetcats said:


> Dear Amil--please teach me how it's Franken. I' m not insulting or challenging your knowledge; I just want to learn. Thanks much1


It's not so easy. It is necessary to do many movements to explain.

Oddly the listing has been removed entirely, photos and all.


----------



## mroatman

Arizone said:


> Oddly the listing has been removed entirely, photos and all.


Speaking from experience (on the buyer side of things), if Morozow receives a direct offer to buy outside of eBay, the entire listing will be deleted. I'm guessing that's what happened here.


----------



## oldfox




----------



## oldfox




----------



## mroatman

oldfox said:


> View attachment 11845842


This one came in two versions, both serif and sans-serif ;-)









P.S. -- What's up with those springbars?


----------



## oldfox

mroatman said:


> P.S. -- What's up with those springbars?


Actually, the whole post was more about it, not the watch itself...


----------



## mroatman

oldfox said:


> Actually, the whole post was more about it, not the watch itself...


Know anything about them?


----------



## oldfox

Nothing...


----------



## bpmurray

oldfox said:


> View attachment 11845874


How would you translate/transliterate the words on the face? "T. Meffert -- S[aint] P[eters]b[urg]"?

I've never even heard of that maker, and a google search is null result.

Amazing, and in spectacular condition!


----------



## oldfox

bpmurray said:


> How would you translate/transliterate the words on the face? "T. Meffert -- S[aint] P[eters]b[urg]"?
> 
> I've never even heard of that maker, and a google search is null result.
> 
> Amazing, and in spectacular condition!


It was a period pre-1917 when it were some "manufactures" of watches in Russia. I call them "manufactures" since they only assembled watches from parts and marked the dial by the name of their trafing houses (it was kuptsy "купцы" - merchants, gemeric name, analogue of businessman). For example this movement is bilodes. 
So we do not know precisely how much of them were at the market at those times, some of them are known only by this names on dial. There are some serious collectors of such Russian "manufactures", maybe the can shade a bit of light on this issue.

BTW, this piece is for auction now, till end of the day, starting price ~ $130.


----------



## oldfox

The only data found now - the adress
Меффертъ Теодоръ Дан.
Горохова 17. Депо часов.
Тел. 47886


----------



## oldfox

And another one ;^)


----------



## oldfox

oldfox said:


> The only data found now - the adress
> Меффертъ Теодоръ Дан.
> Горохова 17. Депо часов.
> Тел. 47886


----------



## oldfox

+1


----------



## Chascomm

And there I was thinking that it was a joke name for a frankenwatch: T. Meffert = Team Effort


----------



## dutchassasin

Dang, im speechless at this ebay set. Sadly not in a position to buy but the $400- pricetag is very reasonable.

Edit now for $300 or bid from $225!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-Russian-m...-Komandirskie-Men-Collectors-set/311876360743


----------



## bpmurray

NOS Slava Diver:


----------



## Arizone

dutchassasin said:


> Dang, im speechless at this ebay set. Sadly not in a position to buy but the $400- pricetag is very reasonable.
> 
> 4 Russian military red Star Army watch VOSTOK. Komandirskie Men Collectors set | eBay


I saw that too. I'd rationalize it considering its only $100 per watch not considering the rest, but it's missing the rising sun model and one leather band. Hmm.


----------



## mvmt

bpmurray said:


> NOS Slava Diver:


Seller claims this is a "ussr watch" but the dial clearly says "made in Russia". This must be a post-USSR example.

Maybe someone else can comment but my impression was the USSR-era Slava diver was the more collectable example.


----------



## bpmurray

mvmt said:


> Seller claims this is a "ussr watch" but the dial clearly says "made in Russia". This must be a post-USSR example.
> 
> Maybe someone else can comment but my impression was the USSR-era Slava diver was the more collectable example.


Great catch! There are quite a few differences (automatic vs. hand-wound; dial textured vs. matte).


----------



## mroatman

mvmt said:


> Maybe someone else can comment but my impression was the USSR-era Slava diver was the more collectable example.


I would argue the *only* example.

Is there evidence that this "Made in Russia" style is legitimate? I've seen it a few times, but it's always struck me as looking like a Soviet-era Slava Amphibia with a post-Soviet Kapitan dial and movement. I have read that this is the easiest way to "restore" an original Slava Amphibia when the original dial is badly abused or missing.


----------



## dutchassasin

Arizone said:


> I saw that too. I'd rationalize it considering its only $100 per watch not considering the rest, but it's missing the rising sun model and one leather band. Hmm.


Seller relisted the set, bidding starting at $250-


----------



## Arizone

dutchassasin said:


> Seller relisted the set at bidding starting at $250-


Don't tell me thaaaaaaat. 😣


----------



## elsoldemayo

Arizone said:


> Don't tell me thaaaaaaat. 


$250... or $350 to complete the set


----------



## Arizone

elsoldemayo said:


> $250... or $350 to complete the set


That hour hand is suspect, and the others aren't NOS anyways, so I could cheap out.


----------



## maxlevett

WOSTOK PRECISION

Me & the resident ultra hoarder would grab it if we had spare $`s
It appears to be in very good condition for age
WOSTOK VOLNA PRECISION OLD 1950"S SOVIET MECHANICAL WRISTWATCH - 22JEWELS | eBay


----------



## maxlevett

maxlevett said:


> WOSTOK PRECISION
> 
> Me & the resident ultra hoarder would grab it if we had spare $`s
> It appears to be in very good condition for age
> WOSTOK VOLNA PRECISION OLD 1950"S SOVIET MECHANICAL WRISTWATCH - 22JEWELS | eBay


No surprise it now gone. Seldom seen in that condition.


----------



## oldfox

Goldplated 2605 movement for Serkisof


----------



## mroatman

oldfox said:


> Goldplated 2605 movement for Serkisof


----------



## Kaminsky

Got this Raketa World time watch. Really loving this piece. Got it for cheap on eBay bidding. I like that kind of galaxy dial patina.


----------



## Arizone

Kaminsky said:


> Got this Raketa World time watch. Really loving this piece. Got it for cheap on eBay bidding. I like that kind of galaxy dial patina.


----------



## kev80e

oldfox said:


> Goldplated 2605 movement for Serkisof
> View attachment 11994850
> 
> 
> View attachment 11994858


.
Where is it , information please. I need to check it out.



mroatman said:


>


.
Pretty much my reaction . Now I'm tempted to see if i can find a case and seconds hand and get it going.


----------



## oldfox

It is not for sale, man wants to case it.


Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## kev80e

oldfox said:


> It is not for sale, man wants to case it.
> 
> Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## oldfox

kev80e said:


> View attachment 12007866


Every watch has it price. How much you can spend for it? If you will give sufficient amount, he can let it go.
serkisof Ð½Ð°Ñ€ÑƒÑ‡Ð½Ñ‹Ðµ Ð½ÑƒÐ¶Ð½Ð° Ð¿Ð¾Ð¼Ð¾Ñ‰ÑŒ - Ð¤Ð¾Ñ€ÑƒÐ¼ Ð½ÐµÐ·Ð°Ð²Ð¸Ñ�Ð¸Ð¼Ñ‹Ñ&#8230; Ñ‡Ð°Ñ�Ð¾Ð²Ñ‰Ð¸ÐºÐ¾Ð² - here is the original thread BTW.


----------



## oldfox

Nice rare Raketa dial


----------



## bpmurray

oldfox said:


> Nice rare Raketa dial


One of my favorites! Amazing design out of Petrodvorets. I have been scouring the earth for one of these.

There are actually several for sale on Etsy presently, including with Cyrillic script; unfortunately, all of them have cases with straight lugs instead of the slightly splayed as you've shown. I'm not sure if thisis an alternate but still correct model, or franken-ized.


----------



## oldfox

bpmurray said:


> One of my favorites! Amazing design out of Petrodvorets. I have been scouring the earth for one of these.
> 
> There are actually several for sale on Etsy presently, including with Cyrillic script; unfortunately, all of them have cases with straight lugs instead of the slightly splayed as you've shown. I'm not sure if thisis an alternate but still correct model, or franken-ized.
> 
> View attachment 12045266


According to the catalogue the right variant as I have shown. It is for sale, but the price is not good.


----------



## kev80e

Wow what a beautiful watch. And in great looking condition. Thanks for showing it oldfox.


----------



## oldfox

And before you'll go to sleep - unusual poljot


----------



## Arizone

RARE Vintage USSR Russian Wristwatch ZIM Monument to Chapaev (SERVICED).[078] | eBay


----------



## kabanofff




----------



## oldfox

$1250, with blitz of $2500


----------



## Straight_time

Arizone said:


>





oldfox said:


>


Two great pieces, but while pics are just fine, IMHO links to live (running) auctions should be removed because it not only is forbidden by WUS rules, but is also somehow "unfair" towards those who might have buying plans on an advertised item and could find themselves involved in a bidding war.... :think:

My 2 cents


----------



## Arizone

Straight_time said:


> Two great pieces, but while pics are just fine, IMHO links to live (running) auctions should be removed because it not only is forbidden by WUS rules, but is also somehow "unfair" towards those who might have buying plans on an advertised item and could find themselves involved in a bidding war.... :think:
> 
> My 2 cents


I nor anyone I know is affiliated with the auction in order to benefit from the exposure. It is being shared merely as a courtesy to those here that may be interested. This alone is not against the rules as I understand. Anyone bidding is already risking competition because the auction is already public.


----------



## oldfox

In any case I removed the link, if smbd interested - pm me.


Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## Straight_time

Arizone said:


> I nor anyone I know is affiliated with the auction in order to benefit from the exposure. It is being shared merely as a courtesy to those here that may be interested. This alone is not against the rules as I understand. Anyone bidding is already risking competition because the auction is already public.


WUS Forum's rule #6 states: _"Linking to live auctions is permitted for discussion purposes only."_

A while back we had a thread about a rather hard-to-obtain, new Neptune SE offered on eBay for an asking price 5 or 6 times higher than the tag price; being the discussion focused on whether the seller's behaviour was legally/ethically/morally/whatsoever acceptable, link to the relevant (still alive) auction was absolutely necessary.

But as you say, in most of this thread's cases the nature of posting is to send a general heads-up.

That courtesy would be fine, but on the other hand we _all_ love to find, from time to time, some little gem badly photographed (Mr. Blurrypic rules...), or badly described, or simply lost in a sea of offers, and patiently wait for the auction end in hope of being the only person who noticed it and grab it for a bargain price.

In such case, you'll agree that a warning to "anybody _potentially_ interested" might be a mess for "somebody _concretely_ determined", no matter if the auction is already public by nature. (*)

Most recent personal case:









Please look around and check what is the average asking price for 6-seconds stopwatches (whenever you find them, which is not that easy by itself).
For the record, I've been the only bidder and will take it home for roughly 8 Euros + shipping: now just imagine how happy would I have been seeing it "under the spot" here.... o|

;-)

(*) Buy-It-Now listings are not auctions and IMHO could always be shown without limitations.


----------



## LightDot

Not posting a link to an auction doesn't help. Making a reverse search based on a photography is just a click away, it's all it takes to find it within seconds. If that fails, a model name, description, etc. will usually be enough, although it's harder and might take more time.

I understand the sentiment though. Been there, done that. But asking that the posts here should only be made after any kind of auction or sale has already concluded can only rely on each individual sense of what's proper and what isn't. It's public information, after all.


----------



## Straight_time

LightDot said:


> Not posting a link to an auction doesn't help. Making a reverse search based on a photography is just a click away, it's all it takes to find it within seconds. If that fails, a model name, description, etc. will usually be enough, although it's harder and might take more time.


I wouldn't be that sure... for instance, Oldfox's watch doesn't come from eBay, and an ordinary Google search would likely return nothing -unless you usually type in Cyrillic.

I might be wrong though, so we could do a little test here -can you perform a reverse search from this image and find the original ad (currently online) within seconds? ;-)











> But asking that the posts here should only be made after any kind of auction or sale has already concluded can only rely on each individual sense of what's proper and what isn't. It's public information, after all.


Whoever wrote or asked that :-s

In no part of my posts did I suggest to delay publishing _images_ -nothing against posting them here at any time.

I only wished to point out WUS' rules, which refer to live auction format only (that is, not "any kind of sale") and don't leave much space for individual readings about what's allowed and what's not, IMHO.


----------



## mvmt

oldfox said:


> $1250, with blitz of $2500


Another one from Dmitry, a general's chonograph from 1941:



















It seems Dmitry has sold much of his collection over the past few months. I think he was known somewhat as the Mark Gordon of Russia. It feels weird after following these watches for so long to see both Mark and Dmitry sell off their collections. End of an era.


----------



## mvmt

Straight_time said:


> That courtesy would be fine, but on the other hand we _all_ love to find, from time to time, some little gem badly photographed (Mr. Blurrypic rules...), or badly described, or simply lost in a sea of offers, and patiently wait for the auction end in hope of being the only person who noticed it and grab it for a bargain price.


So your motivations for not wanting to include links to running auctions are the off chance you can get a better deal ... ? You don't own or have exclusive rights to the "mr blurrypic" auctions you happen to find. Those are public knowledge, whether on Russian web sites, Etsy or Ebay. The internet is public.

I can see how live running auctions could be relevant to some of the discussions happening in this thread, but I of course leave it to the moderation team and individual posters to use their best judgement. Making sure Mr. Straight Time gets a good deal on a watch, however, I don't think should factor in to the decision making process.


----------



## dutchassasin

Straight_time said:


> I might be wrong though, so we could do a little test here -can you perform a reverse search from this image and find the original ad (currently online) within seconds? ;-)


Tinyeye and google reverse image search found squat. Another did find it though. https://www.avito.ru/sankt-peterbur...irovskie_sssr_1_goschas_zavod_30h_g_850384809

I have to add that reverse picture searching running auctions from ebay mostly results in finding nothing. google saves the pictures on an interval. For example im unable to find Yuri's watch .


----------



## Straight_time

> So your motivations for not wanting to include links to running auctions are the off chance you can get a better deal ... ?


Of course, they are not: only a stupid could have had such hidden motivations in mind -or distort the true meaning of my post this way, I'm afraid. :roll:

Anyway, I am glad there is an explicit rule for all to follow because sometimes I happen to fear that some individual's "best judgement" might just not be good enough. :think:


----------



## Straight_time

dutchassasin said:


> Tinyeye and google reverse image search found squat. Another did find it though.
> I have to add that reverse picture searching running auctions from ebay mostly results in finding nothing. google saves the pictures on an interval. For example im unable to find Yuri's watch.


Congarts Comrade, I'm impressed. :-!
I googled that image before posting to make sure it didn't return any useful result within the first pages, the search engine you used must be real good... just out of curiosity, how long did it take? 
Also, do you think that if I manipulated the image (for instance, removing the box with the factory logo and leaving the watch alone), it would have been able to find it anyway? I have lots to learn on this field... ;-)


----------



## dutchassasin

Straight_time said:


> Also, do you think that if I manipulated the image (for instance, removing the box with the factory logo and leaving the watch alone), it would have been able to find it anyway? I have lots to learn on this field... ;-)


I would be interested in this too, send me a pm with an altered picture and lets find out!


----------



## Arizone

Straight_time said:


> -or distort the true meaning of my post this way, I'm afraid. :roll:


You distinctly allude to not wanting people to intrude on bids so they can get a better deal. What, may I ask, is "unfair" if that is not the case?



Straight_time said:


> but is also somehow "unfair" towards those who might have buying plans on an advertised item and could find themselves involved in a bidding war.... :think:


If that wasn't suggestive enough you explicitly state yourself in the matter.



Straight_time said:


> For the record, I've been the only bidder and will take it home for roughly 8 Euros + shipping: now just imagine how happy would I have been seeing it "under the spot" here.... o|


CCCP 2/100 Second Working Stopwatch With Unusual Brand Already In The USA

Having the link or not is generally irrelevant, because I, or anyone else, could easily find it, as dutchassassin also proves. May as well do the courtesy of just sharing it outright. This is a _discussion _after all, is it not? If such rules were so explicit why would we be _interpreting _them using our "best judgement"?




I'd rather someone buys the item, regardless of price, than it go unnoticed and end up in a rubbish bin.


----------



## mvmt

mvmt said:


> Another one from Dmitry, a general's chonograph from 1941


I am glad I could point Comrade Straight Time towards this auction so that he may bid on it. No need to thank me, I wish you the best of luck in acquiring this watch. ;-)


----------



## Straight_time

mvmt said:


> I am glad I could point Comrade Straight Time towards this auction so that he may bid on it. No need to thank me, I wish you the best of luck in acquiring this watch. ;-)


No need indeed, I had been keeping an eye on that watch since the day it was posted (there, not here on WUS).

Had you just checked better, you would have noticed that my registration on that site comes way before your heads-up (it's even earlier than shown in my profile, actually), saving yourself from writing a presumptuos and silly post. :roll:


----------



## mvmt

The intent of my post was tongue in cheek, not serious. Cheers :-!


----------



## LightDot

Straight_time said:


> I wouldn't be that sure... for instance, Oldfox's watch doesn't come from eBay, and an ordinary Google search would likely return nothing -unless you usually type in Cyrillic.


One of the keyboards I use is cyrillic, yes, and Google or eBay are by far not the entire internet known to man kind...



> I only wished to point out WUS' rules, which refer to live auction format only (that is, not "any kind of sale") and don't leave much space for individual readings about what's allowed and what's not, IMHO.


That's not up to you to judge. There's a button below each post that lets you notify moderators if you think the content is inappropriate, just use it and leave it for the moderators to decide what's what.

This entire line of discussion is off topic.


----------



## oldfox

Hello, guys!

I've brought smth interesting to you, especially to American's members.
Nice american watch from 1970s, isn't it?








.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Very nice dress design.








.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
it would be legen...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
wait for it...








.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
just coming...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
DARY!!!!!!


----------



## mvmt

On auction site, Kirova chronograph from 1938. Examples from 1938 are extremely extremely rare, and this one has an extremely low serial number (only 049!).


----------



## mike.s

It's missing parts. And went for approximately $700 with people willing to pay more and the seller behaving weirdly.


----------



## oldfox

$2200


----------



## oldfox

REZM's some pieces for sale


----------



## elsoldemayo

oldfox said:


> REZM's some pieces for sale
> View attachment 12301410
> 
> View attachment 12301426
> 
> 
> View attachment 12301442
> 
> 
> View attachment 12301458
> 
> 
> View attachment 12301466


I'm getting "Invalid attachment" for each link. Not on my usual computer so might just be me, can anyone else see them?


----------



## dutchassasin

elsoldemayo said:


> I'm getting "Invalid attachment" for each link. Not on my usual computer so might just be me, can anyone else see them?


No they are not visible, getting the same error message.


----------



## oldfox

dutchassasin said:


> No they are not visible, getting the same error message.


Sorry - some bug in forum - when I'm clicking on edit - it showed it, so I reuploaded the images.


----------



## mvmt

REZM's selling a few (fixed images for you oldfox...)


----------



## oldfox

mvmt said:


> REZM's selling a few (fixed images for you oldfox...)


Really sorry, I don't know what is happening...

BTW - latest bid for the 2200 now is $4,500...


----------



## DJW GB

mroatman said:


> Know anything about them?


Just arrived , nothing special but i noticed the spring bars like the 21 jewel sekonda old fox posted . They look like part of a strap cut off but why I've no idea , very strange and i don't think a leather strap would fit.


----------



## mroatman

DJW GB said:


> Just arrived , nothing special but i noticed the spring bars like the 21 jewel sekonda old fox posted . They look like part of a strap cut off but why I've no idea , very strange and i don't think a leather strap would fit.


Is there a regular spring bar inside? Or is it all one piece?

It appears like some sort of a sheath.


----------



## DJW GB

Normal bar it seems.










Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfox

DJW GB said:


> Just arrived , nothing special but i noticed the spring bars like the 21 jewel sekonda old fox posted . They look like part of a strap cut off but why I've no idea , very strange and i don't think a leather strap would fit.
> 
> View attachment 12310818


Just a guess - maybe left part from stretchable steel bracelet?

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## DJW GB

That's what I thought , seems a lot of work for nothing though.

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfox

Just some booring poljot for export


----------



## mroatman

oldfox said:


> Just some booring poljot for export


Soooooo cool. Love this.

Raketa had a similar design:


----------



## schnurrp

oldfox said:


> Just some booring poljot for export
> View attachment 12345939
> 
> View attachment 12345941
> 
> View attachment 12345943


I have never seen what appears to be a "sportivnie" printed for export. Second hand is a little suspect, in my opinion.

I would expect this case was used: https://goo.gl/photos/L2uTGUKvXEP1XTy77


----------



## oldfox

And


----------



## oldfox

Here was a thread about ZIM watches. And one of forum members said that ZIM's are enormously underrated. And I must agree with this, and I think this "underration" comes from it small size. But still there are a lot of very nice models:
One I found on ebay















And this nice pair on Russian forum Часовой форум Watch.ru - Показать сообщение отдельно - ВСЕ ЧАСЫ ЗИМ 26 КАЛИБРА


----------



## oldfox

Rakets 2409 - caliber that was developed at Petrodvorets and then passed to Chistopol








View attachment 12359773


----------



## mroatman

oldfox said:


> Rakets 2409 - caliber that was developed at Petrodvorets and then passed to Chistopol


So cool!

Does it cost less than $700? I've seen these for sale, but never for less than that.


----------



## oldfox

mroatman said:


> So cool!
> 
> Does it cost less than $700? I've seen these for sale, but never for less than that.


Sepecifically this one costs smth round $300. It was situation when one (not is so bad condition, even decent) was sold for $60 couple years ago.


----------



## Straight_time

Ultra rare Amphibia 300m in octagonal case - sold on a Russian forum for around 650 Euros.


----------



## oldfox

Raketas with 2409 are known with movements number up to 89 000+. So we can claim that around 100 000 pieces were produced.
It was found some pieces with bridge marked 2414, but without a calendar (in late Soviet nomenclature of watches calibers first two digits indicated diameter of caliber in millimeters, second two digits indicated caliber features - antichoc, date, day-date, subsecond, etc., 14 indicated antichoc movement with central second hand and date) - Ð.Ð°ÐºÐµÑ‚Ð° 2414 - Ð§Ð°Ñ�Ð¾Ð²Ð¾Ð¹ Ñ„Ð¾Ñ€ÑƒÐ¼ Watch.ru.

Recently were discovered 2414 with calendar complication, here is one of them Ð§Ð°Ñ�Ð¾Ð²Ð¾Ð¹ Ñ„Ð¾Ñ€ÑƒÐ¼ Watch.ru - ÐŸÐ¾ÐºÐ°Ð·Ð°Ñ‚ÑŒ Ñ�Ð¾Ð¾Ð±Ñ‰ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð¾Ñ‚Ð´ÐµÐ»ÑŒÐ½Ð¾ - Ð.Ð°ÐºÐµÑ‚Ð° 2409 â€" Ð¾Ð¿Ñ‹Ñ‚Ð½Ñ‹Ð¹ Ð¾Ð±Ñ€Ð°Ð·ÐµÑ† Ð¼ÐµÑ&#8230;Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ð·Ð¼Ð°.


----------



## mvmt

Interesting Waltham just popped up on ebay, allegedly from American supplies for the Soviet war effort:


----------



## mvmt

Shturmanskie type 1 with matching box:





































Only ever saw one of these before with matching box (and papers): https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/unboxing-borderline-grail-519961.html


----------



## mvmt

Interesting quartz alarm (movement 2631):










Reference movement:


----------



## mvmt

These don't come around too often. Was floated up for auction and sold almost immediately privately.


----------



## schnurrp

mvmt said:


> These don't come around too often. Was floated up for auction and sold almost immediately privately.


Shouldn't it have the ultra-rare 2623 baltika-type 24 hr. movement, mvmt?


----------



## elsoldemayo

schnurrp said:


> Shouldn't it have the ultra-rare 2623 baltika-type 24 hr. movement, mvmt?


I thought the same, but 24-hours_watches11
The only other poster I recall having one of these is Koutouzoff so would be interesting to see a movement pic of his watch.


----------



## schnurrp

elsoldemayo said:


> I thought the same, but 24-hours_watches11
> The only other poster I recall having one of these is Koutouzoff so would be interesting to see a movement pic of his watch.


Oh, wow! It's currently listed in the esteemed comrade I. P.'s collection. Dash has a version, I believe. It's listed as 24 hour 21 jewels so.....https://mroatman.wixsite.com/watches-of-the-ussr/raketa?lightbox=dataItem-iq8saiy7.

Also: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/raketa-2623-question-picture-891441.html


----------



## bpmurray

schnurrp said:


> Oh, wow! It's currently listed in the esteemed comrade I. P.'s collection. Dash has a version, I believe. It's listed as 24 hour 21 jewels so.....https://mroatman.wixsite.com/watches-of-the-ussr/raketa?lightbox=dataItem-iq8saiy7.
> 
> Also: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/raketa-2623-question-picture-891441.html


There is a 16 SAE that has been on ebay forever that has a 2623 Baltika. This example seems pretty definitive, although I wish we had better shots of the passport! - https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/raketa-antarktida-baltika-movement-1079955.html

The "civilian" 24h Baltika's like Dash's have all had 2623 from what I have seen. See: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/raketa-baltika-3325570.html

As a bonus, for some additional drooling over unusual Raketa movements: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/alexander-watches-collection-893407.html#post6585367


----------



## dutchassasin

Unusual 1st Moscow Watch Factory deck watch spotted on Etsy. Early 1st quarter of 1951 movement without the Geneva stripes inside.
IF its legit, i dont know ive never seen it before.


----------



## mvmt

Another classic:


----------



## Luis965

dutchassasin said:


> Unusual 1st Moscow Watch Factory deck watch spotted on Etsy. Early 1st quarter of 1951 movement without the Geneva stripes inside.
> IF its legit, i dont know ive never seen it before.


Perfectly legit. See the evolution of this type of movement:

*1 - No stripes, 24 jewels, without the number of the jewels on the movement
*



*2 - No stripes, 24 jewels, with the number of the jewels on the movement
*



*3 - Stripes, 24 jewels, with the number of the jewels on the movement
*



*4 - Stripes, 22 jewels, with the number of the jewels on the movement
*


----------



## schnurrp

This one wasn't around long: NOS 2209 Wostok/Vostok Amphibian 200-meters Diver made in USSR mit [email protected] | eBay.

It is a fairly convincing "NOS" example from 1985 and has a flat crown. Some of us wondered if this crown was authentic since only the round crown is clearly found on catalog examples.


----------



## dutchassasin

Lol965 said:


> Perfectly legit. See the evolution of this type of movement:


The unusual part is the dial, not the movement.


----------



## Straight_time

schnurrp said:


> This one wasn't around long: NOS 2209 Wostok/Vostok Amphibian 200-meters Diver made in USSR mit [email protected] | eBay.
> 
> It is a fairly convincing "NOS" example from 1985 and has a flat crown. Some of us wondered if this crown was authentic since only the round crown is clearly found on catalog examples.


Guess who took that one? b-)

Given the general conditions, the presence of matching papers and the seller's reputation, I'm pretty confident the crown is original. 
Possibly the year of production plays a role on that detail, as here's another fine example in roughly the same status (NOS with B&P, but a few storage marks) with a domed crown, which dates back to 1983.










Also very interesting to notice how on this watch the passport shows the *movement's* serial number, as there is none stamped on the caseback


----------



## mroatman

schnurrp said:


> This one wasn't around long: NOS 2209 Wostok/Vostok Amphibian 200-meters Diver made in USSR mit [email protected] | eBay.
> It is a fairly convincing "NOS" example from 1985 and has a flat crown. Some of us wondered if this crown was authentic since only the round crown is clearly found on catalog examples.


Good eye, I didn't notice that. I still like the round crown better, but this is good evidence that both are authentic.


----------



## schnurrp

Straight_time said:


> Guess who took that one? b-)
> 
> Given the general conditions, the presence of matching papers and the seller's reputation, I'm pretty confident the crown is original.
> Possibly the year of production plays a role on that detail, as here's another fine example in roughly the same status (NOS with B&P, but a few storage marks) with a domed crown, which dates back to 1983.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also very interesting to notice how on this watch the passport shows the *movement's* serial number, as there is none stamped on the caseback


Good for you, comrade, I gave it some serious consideration.

This group from a demi-catalog from '83? appears to picture one with a flat crown that you wouldn't expect, upper right. I am/was fairly comfortable believing that all paddle hand examples should have the round crown. Could be a distortion in the picture, though.


----------



## oldfox

Hello, comrades! 
I think I can show you smth really spectacular. It's not costly, while I think it's really rare (if one belive to the mark on the back case - only 1000 pieces are produced), and it has no real historical value, maybe only as some funny artefact of USSR last days. But I think there is smth to admire. Enough words, here are the photos:


----------



## mroatman

oldfox said:


> Hello, comrades!
> I think I can show you smth really spectacular. It's not costly, while I think it's really rare (if one belive to the mark on the back case - only 1000 pieces are produced), and it has no real historical value, maybe only as some funny artefact of USSR last days. But I think there is smth to admire. Enough words, here are the photos:


Is the case.....wooden?

The shape is really amazing. I'd buy this (but somehow I think the meaning of that is diminished when coming from me...:roll.


----------



## oldfox

mroatman said:


> Is the case.....wooden?
> 
> The shape is really amazing. I'd buy this (but somehow I think the meaning of that is diminished when coming from me...:roll.


Yes, it is. I thought that only Raketa was playing with wooden cases, but seems that not only. 
The additional thing that it was ordered while USSR was stil existing, and at the date of 70 years - 1992 - it was already passed away.
It was posted yesterday, I can ask if it is for sale.


----------



## mroatman

oldfox said:


> Yes, it is. I thought that only Raketa was playing with wooden cases, but seems that not only.
> The additional thing that it was ordered while USSR was stil existing, and at the date of 70 years - 1992 - it was already passed away.
> It was posted yesterday, I can ask if it is for sale.


I think it is a very, very cool piece.

If it were me, I wouldn't sell such a rarity. But if the owner is willing, then by all means, let's talk b-)


----------



## oldfox

mroatman said:


> If it were me, I wouldn't sell such a rarity.


The owner thinks the same...


----------



## mroatman

oldfox said:


> The owner thinks the same...


Completely understandable. Thanks very much for asking


----------



## oldfox

The dial is awesome!

Часовой форум Watch.ru - Показать сообщение отдельно - часы Россия 16 ПчЗ инфо.


----------



## mariomart

oldfox said:


> The dial is awesome!
> 
> Ð§Ð°Ñ�Ð¾Ð²Ð¾Ð¹ Ñ„Ð¾Ñ€ÑƒÐ¼ Watch.ru - ÐŸÐ¾ÐºÐ°Ð·Ð°Ñ‚ÑŒ Ñ�Ð¾Ð¾Ð±Ñ‰ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð¾Ñ‚Ð´ÐµÐ»ÑŒÐ½Ð¾ - Ñ‡Ð°Ñ�Ñ‹ Ð.Ð¾Ñ�Ñ�Ð¸Ñ� 16 ÐŸÑ‡Ð- Ð¸Ð½Ñ„Ð¾.


----------



## mroatman

A complete NOS export set from 1996. Pretty cool, and not a ridiculous price either.

WATCH WOSTOK KGB MILITARY RUSSIA AUTOMATIC | eBay


----------



## kev80e

Thought you'd enjoy this that I've just spotted


----------



## mroatman

kev80e said:


> Thought you'd enjoy this that I've just spotted


Maybe someone thinks it's a plated case and is willing to sell for $40? 🤞


----------



## kev80e

mroatman said:


> Maybe someone thinks it's a plated case and is willing to sell for $40? 爛


Unfortunately not.


----------



## Bostok

Interesting design if it's genuine, advertised as soviet, NOS condition :

https://auction.catawiki.com/kavels/13008701-raketa-big-zero-rare-dial-gaigher-caemano-b-cccp


----------



## ka71yetan

I'm a fan of Raketa brand so...


----------



## bpmurray

Yours for a buy-it-now price 1M rubles.


----------



## oldfox

But sold only for the half of the price - 500 000 (~$8,450).


----------



## mroatman

oldfox said:


> But sold only for the half of the price - 500 000 (~$8,450).


Compliments to Raketa for designing such a complicated movement, and compliments to the buyer for securing such a rare piece.

But man, that is one fugly watch.


----------



## oldfox

mroatman said:


> Compliments to Raketa for designing such a complicated movement, and compliments to the buyer for securing such a rare piece.
> 
> But man, that is one fugly watch.


I cannot do other than agree with you on all points, especially regarding the design...


----------



## GoodNamesWereTaken

oldfox said:


> But sold only for the half of the price - 500 000 (~$8,450).
> View attachment 12433959


That guy must've been working for Raketa. I fail to see how anyone would be willing to pay that much for IMO one of the worst Soviet watches ever made.


----------



## Arizone

mroatman said:


> Compliments to Raketa for designing such a complicated movement, and compliments to the buyer for securing such a rare piece.
> 
> But man, that is one fugly watch.





oldfox said:


> I cannot do other than agree with you on all points, especially regarding the design...


Maybe not that case, but I think this is truly one of the nicest designs overall.


----------



## Geoff Adams

Arizone said:


> Maybe not that case, but I think this is truly one of the nicest designs overall.


+1 I really like that one!


----------



## mroatman

Arizone said:


> Maybe not that case, but I think this is truly one of the nicest designs overall.


Agreed. I'll take that one.


----------



## Chascomm

This will be a nice catch for somebody...


----------



## Chascomm

...And here is another interesting Slava with a bit of history to it:



















Has anybody here ever flown with Balkan Airlines?


----------



## Straight_time




----------



## GoodNamesWereTaken

Not a Russian watch, but that bezel is certainly familiar. The most unimaginable combination perhaps?


----------



## larand

Chascomm said:


> ...And here is another interesting Slava with a bit of history to it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anybody here ever flown with Balkan Airlines?


I flew on Balkan Airlines back in 1985 on a flight from Rousse, Bulgaria to Vienna. First and only time I ever flew on a Soviet-built aircraft. What I remember the most are the non-reclining seats and the overhead shelf (instead of an overhead compartment). Was an interesting experience.


----------



## mroatman

I want this case-back. Bad.


----------



## Bostok

mroatman said:


> I want this case-back. Bad.




Can I have the rest of the watch?


----------



## mroatman

Bostok said:


> Can I have the rest of the watch?


I'll tell you where I found it if you trade casebacks with me


----------



## Bostok

mroatman said:


> I'll tell you where I found it if you trade casebacks with me


Lol, I have a hunch it's definitely not a bargain ;-)

Nevertheless, if I ever get by chance a similar case-back it certainly should find its place in your fantastic collection, courtesy of your contribution and dedication to this community |>


----------



## kev80e

Not cheap but very nice.


----------



## Robert Nalbandov

Chascomm said:


> This will be a nice catch for somebody...


SLAVA is a truly iconic watch! Good find!


----------



## mroatman

kev80e said:


> Not cheap but very nice.


Redial, in my opinion. The mix of Cyrillic and English is a giveaway.


----------



## kev80e

mroatman said:


> Redial, in my opinion. The mix of Cyrillic and English is a giveaway.


I always miss the obvious. (Or I was just testing to see if you'd notice)


----------



## Lukas Radziszewski

Hi friends, 
I am new in forum, I was observing that topic for long time. I am collecting mostly Kirovskie from 50/60. I hope, I owe most of them but the one I have found in web makes me feel excited. My watchcollecting friends are not straight in that line is it fake, or original. But at fact it does not matter at all - it is nice watch. I have found only one picture, online. What do you think? 

Greetings from Warsaw.


----------



## mroatman

Lukas Radziszewski said:


> Hi friends,
> I am new in forum, I was observing that topic for long time. I am collecting mostly Kirovskie from 50/60. I hope, I owe most of them but the one I have found in web makes me feel excited. My watchcollecting friends are not straight in that line is it fake, or original. But at fact it does not matter at all - it is nice watch. I have found only one picture, online. What do you think?


Looks beautiful and completely authentic to me. I believe this watch comes from Pasha's collection (at least, the photography looks similar). If so, he is not known for owning fake/franken watches.


----------



## bpmurray

Saw this one just went up for sale. One of the rarest, most innovative watches made in the USSR!


----------



## Lukas Radziszewski

mroatman said:


> Looks beautiful and completely authentic to me. I believe this watch comes from Pasha's collection (at least, the photography looks similar). If so, he is not known for owning fake/franken watches.


Mr, Stanford, thank you sir. I do not know Mr. Pasha collection yet. Is it available online? 
Btw. Mr. Satnford, I have wrote to you an email.

About Kirovskie, it is highly interesting for me. My friend, one of strongest collectors in Poland asked me about this and I know that if I wish to find it, I need to ask international friends.


----------



## Lukas Radziszewski

Mr. *Stanford forgive me my mistake, sir.


----------



## mroatman

Lukas Radziszewski said:


> Mr, Stanford, thank you sir. I do not know Mr. Pasha collection yet. Is it available online?
> Btw. Mr. Satnford, I have wrote to you an email.
> About Kirovskie, it is highly interesting for me. My friend, one of strongest collectors in Poland asked me about this and I know that if I wish to find it, I need to ask international friends.





Lukas Radziszewski said:


> Mr. *Stanford forgive me my mistake, sir.


Please, call me Dash 

Pasha's collection used to be visible online, but now most of his albums are restricted. The few that are available, you can see here: https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pasha-watches

Pasha used to post on WUS from years ago: https://www.watchuseek.com/search.php?searchid=134311887.

His photos appear in a few of these posts, such as these:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/rare...-moscow-watch-factory-195443.html#post2489560
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/few-watches-my-collection-320434.html#post2367843
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/few-new-arrivals-cyrillic-strela-sputnik-317753-2.html#post2357901

And some other photos are shown here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/fantastic-strela-735909.html#post5358628

As you can see, all his photos have a similar style and lighting. The Kirovskie fits right in. I'm betting it's his.

I'll reply to your email shortly ?


----------



## mike.s

bpmurray said:


> Saw this one just went up for sale. One of the rarest, most innovative watches made in the USSR!


Unfortunately, from a seller who doesn't feel like providing information, answering questions, or, generally, selling. So, pass...


----------



## Straight_time

mike.s said:


> bpmurray said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this one just went up for sale. One of the rarest, most innovative watches made in the USSR!
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, from a seller who doesn't feel like providing information, answering questions, or, generally, selling. So, pass...
Click to expand...

Actually, the seller is well known for specializing in top quality gold watches of the Soviet era -almost always in NOS conditions, and very often with full set of box and papers.

AFAIK he is highly respected and qualified in his field; judging by the level of a few posts in that sales thread, though, I doubt that the same could be said of some perspective buyers (assuming that they really have an interest, and aren't simply flooding the topic...) :think:


----------



## mike.s

i really, really don't care what he's known for, even though I've know of him for a long while. No service - no sale.


----------



## Lukas Radziszewski

mroatman said:


> Please, call me Dash
> 
> Pasha's collection used to be visible online, but now most of his albums are restricted. The few that are available, you can see here: https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pasha-watches
> 
> Pasha used to post on WUS from years ago: https://www.watchuseek.com/search.php?searchid=134311887.
> 
> His photos appear in a few of these posts, such as these:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/rare...-moscow-watch-factory-195443.html#post2489560
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/few-watches-my-collection-320434.html#post2367843
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/few-new-arrivals-cyrillic-strela-sputnik-317753-2.html#post2357901
> 
> And some other photos are shown here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/fantastic-strela-735909.html#post5358628
> 
> As you can see, all his photos have a similar style and lighting. The Kirovskie fits right in. I'm betting it's his.
> 
> I'll reply to your email shortly 


Thank you Dash, it is very nice from your side.

It looks very close in style. It suppose to be Mr. Pasha`s photo. I will try to contact with him - for me it is interesting is it available to find it anywhere. As knI know, there are many prototypes or short series released only for special countries and markets. It is better to focus in smaller zone, than USRR. 
That one is for sure extra rare, but experience shows, that is possible to find most of watches, it is a matter of determination. I think you know it best, your collection is crazy good and huge.


----------



## mroatman

This is the first one of these I've seen on eBay...

Luch 100th anniversary Lenin Vintage USSR Russian Gold Men&apos;s Ultra-Slim Watch | eBay









Luckily, I recently found his brother, so I won't be bidding (probably wouldn't anyway at that price).


----------



## junkman




----------



## LVBakel

Wow...you don't see them very often...!


----------



## Arizone

Attractive dial, anyone see this before?


----------



## Arizone

Ugh, that price though.


----------



## dutchassasin

Arizone said:


> Attractive dial, anyone see this before?


I think its a dial match with one in the 90's vostok catalogue, https://get.google.com/albumarchive.../AF1QipN_46kMR9nQDh32GPv1BCOIsi0rSZ16fFhg-EIr


----------



## soviet

The 1st and last president of USSR.


----------



## soviet

4 hour crown Vostoks from my collection.


----------



## soviet

This watch is rarely seen for sale these days.


----------



## soviet

Some vintage Soviet watches from my collection.


----------



## soviet

May be not that rare, but very nice dial.


----------



## soviet

I think the dial on the left is quite rare?


----------



## soviet

Two rarely seen steel Almaz.


----------



## soviet

That is all for today.


----------



## schnurrp

What am I missing here or just two stubborn bidders?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Russian-Me...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## soviet

You don't see these Russia brand vintage very often.


----------



## soviet

I saw these with red dot or red arrow second hands. Are they all correct?


----------



## soviet

A dial with a Russian flavour.


----------



## soviet

A beautiful dial with nice patina.


----------



## soviet

Look closely, you may find that this is an umcommon one with a steel case.


----------



## soviet

In fact, almost every Soviet watch has an interesting dial IMHO.


----------



## soviet

The elusive 32 jewels Slava. You may see one every 2-3, or even more years.


----------



## soviet

Some NOS ones.


----------



## soviet

schnurrp said:


> What am I missing here or just two stubborn bidders?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Russian-Me...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


He has a rare steel Volna for sale right now, but he doesn't mention it. Soviet vintage watches are selling for much higher prices that a few years ago, but I don't follow their ebay sales these years. My impression could be wrong.


----------



## soviet

A beautiful Vostok.


----------



## soviet

The last one for Today.


----------



## schnurrp

soviet said:


> I saw these with red dot or red arrow second hands. Are they all correct?


"Sputnik" watch must have "sputnik", comrade.


----------



## schnurrp

soviet said:


> He has a rare steel Volna for sale right now, but he doesn't mention it. Soviet vintage watches are selling for much higher prices that a few years ago, but I don't follow their ebay sales these years. My impression could be wrong.


I have heard there was a time during the first decade of 2000 and earlier when soviet watches were selling at a very low price. That has changed as the collecting of soviet watches has become more popular, I guess, with prices rising rapidly. During my time collecting, prices have been fairly stable but I have noticed recently that sellers seem to be asking more for BIN items but the watches I see sold on a daily basis appear to be cheaper these days, if anything. That's why I was so surprised at the referenced auction for a watch that can sell for 1/3 or less on a regular basis (unless I'm missing something).


----------



## mroatman

schnurrp said:


> I have heard there was a time during the first decade of 2000 and earlier when soviet watches were selling at a very low price. That has changed as the collecting of soviet watches has become more popular, I guess, with prices rising rapidly. During my time collecting, prices have been fairly stable but I have noticed recently that sellers seem to be asking more for BIN items but the watches I see sold on a daily basis appear to be cheaper these days, if anything. That's why I was so surprised at the referenced auction for a watch that can sell for 1/3 or less on a regular basis (unless I'm missing something).


Not missing anything, in my opinion. Stubbornness at its finest. Lucky Igor.


----------



## soviet

It is easier to find a Soviet watch with a fascinating dial.


----------



## soviet

My old girl friend took it from my collection. I could never find another one again on local flea market over the years.


----------



## dutchassasin

Soviet, are these from your own collection? i don't think its in the spirit of this thread to display your own pieces.


----------



## schnurrp

soviet said:


> My old girl friend took it from my collection. I could never find another one again on local flea market over the years.


Watch or girl friend, comrade moderator soviet?

On ebay now:


----------



## soviet

Some uncommon and nice Vostok dials.


----------



## soviet

dutchassasin said:


> Soviet, are these from your own collection? i don't think its in the spirit of this thread to display your own pieces.


Yes, they are from my collection. But I don't think it is contradicting to the spirit of this thread if I posted the images online. However, I felt a little uncomfortable to post so many of them here in one thread.


----------



## schnurrp

soviet said:


> I felt a little uncomfortable to post so many of them here in one thread.


That's easy enough to fix, comrade, just start your own thread.

This one is for watches still for sale, especially the very rare and/or valuable ones.


----------



## mroatman

dutchassasin said:


> Soviet, are these from your own collection? i don't think its in the spirit of this thread to display your own pieces.





soviet said:


> Yes, they are from my collection. But I don't think it is contradicting to the spirit of this thread if I posted the images online. However, I felt a little uncomfortable to post so many of them here in one thread.





schnurrp said:


> That's easy enough to fix, comrade, just start your own thread.
> This one is for watches still for sale, especially the very rare and/or valuable ones.


Have to agree. Kinda misses the point of this thread to post your own pieces.

Plenty of folks have their own threads dedicated to their collections. Why not start your own, soviet? As many watches as you have, I think a dedicated thread would be much more appropriate (and enjoyable) 👍


----------



## schnurrp

mroatman said:


> Why not start your own, soviet? As many watches as you have, I think a dedicated thread would be much more appropriate (and enjoyable) 


I'd like to see that.


----------



## soviet

schnurrp said:


> I'd like to see that.


Dear Comrades, Good advice! This thread inspired my old memory for beautiful Soviet watches (dials). They have slepted for too long on a shelf.


----------



## bpmurray

Here is a very rare second-generation Slava Transistor with a date complication, also with what I believe to be the original integral bracelet, currently up for auction. Digging through old threads, I've only found Lucidor and Mark Gordon who have/had one of these. I'm sure I've seen a picture on the forum of someone with 3-4 of these, but I cannot remember where!

Here are two threads on these: 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/new-slava-transistor-caliber-date-370819.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/second-generation-slava-transistor-3370666.html

In any case, I've never seen one for sale before!


----------



## SovietHours

I do own 3 of these, there are three different versions: steel case, gold plated, & faceted crystal). It looks like the auction watch is not working unfortunately. All my examples are operational.


----------



## miquel99

Whats that Comrades'? its a joke, franken or Unicorn...?


----------



## Kamburov

I would say fake. I can't think of a Vostok movement that would fit in this frame. This is a ladies watch. 
My guess it's similar to this one








and the movement this one








Ivan


----------



## bpmurray

miquel99 said:


> Whats that Comrades'? its a joke, franken or Unicorn...?


Oh wow, I had never seen one of these before. Nothing on Mark Gordon's site, or that I can find in the forum history. The aging on the dial is too perfect for it to be a modern replica. I have no idea what to make of this. Maybe a woman's watch?

I did manage to find one of these on eBay (closed listing) with some additional photos. I think it may be the same watch, in fact? Were you the buyer?

































It very strongly reminds me of my Zvezda; the way the caseback has a cut-out for a very Zvezda-like movement. The lack of any finishing on the movement also strikes me as very Soviet, although I don't recognize it, and to my knowledge, Chistopol never made one of these smaller, rectangular movements.

In any case, great find! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kamburov

Well, I don't believe it. This (as it turns out) is a famous Orfina rocket design. There's the above shown dial design:








Good try, but this Vostok is so unique that the logical answer, for me, is the obvious one.
Ivan


----------



## miquel99

yes its the same watch that I saw on Ebay... but not buyed, because was really strange and now watching the Orfina, i thing Kamburov is Right


----------



## SovietHours

SovietHours said:


> I do own 3 of these, there are three different versions: steel case, gold plated, & faceted crystal). It looks like the auction watch is not working unfortunately. All my examples are operational.


Unfortunately the picture does not seem to be loading so I am trying again:


----------



## SovietHours

Beautiful 2427 slava I saw for sale recently


----------



## bpmurray

SovietHours said:


> Unfortunately the picture does not seem to be loading so I am trying again:


My god. Please start some threads and show off your collection!


----------



## bpmurray

SovietHours said:


> Unfortunately the picture does not seem to be loading so I am trying again:


My god. Please start some threads and show off your collection!


----------



## bpmurray

bpmurray said:


> Here is a very rare second-generation Slava Transistor with a date complication, also with what I believe to be the original integral bracelet, currently up for auction. Digging through old threads, I've only found Lucidor and Mark Gordon who have/had one of these. I'm sure I've seen a picture on the forum of someone with 3-4 of these, but I cannot remember where!
> 
> Here are two threads on these:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/new-slava-transistor-caliber-date-370819.html
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/second-generation-slava-transistor-3370666.html
> 
> In any case, I've never seen one for sale before!


Final sale price: $4,955. Was it anyone here? Speak up if you bought this!


----------



## jmreynolds

bpmurray said:


> Final sale price: $4,955. Was it anyone here? Speak up if you bought this!


Oh, my, not for $5000!

Sent from the gulag via carrier pigeon


----------



## Kamburov

Just spotted this Sekonda branded Vostok.

View attachment 13525431









The one I need to add to these


----------



## haha

On this Sekonda and on the Vostok on the right, the lume is almost "well" applied compared to what you can often see, making the numbers look much better !


----------



## Kamburov

Couldn't resist it for long. Made an offer, got accepted. Family reunion soon 
Ivan


----------



## haha

Congrats !
Go for the Cardinal version now !!


----------



## Kamburov

Good god, there's another one? With your nick I can never tell when you're joking 
The search continues then ...


----------



## haha

Kamburov said:


> Good god, there's another one? With your nick I can never tell when you're joking
> The search continues then ...


Well, nothing's impossible with all these exports brands, but i actually never heard of another version ;-)


----------



## Kamburov

Quite rare "Sojuz" dial on this one









Also sporting the 2609.HП


----------



## oldfox

Only seeing Poljot de luxe in mint condition one can understand that it was really damn beautifull watch.


----------



## 24h

Nice looking Pobeda and Start!


----------



## 24h

Komandirskie in amazing condition!

























Poljot Alarm. Is it real? I've never seen one like this before...possible "fantasy watch"?
If this was stainless steel with silver hands and indices, I'd buy it in a heartbeat!


----------



## oldfox

AFAIK there was a short term period of "casing" by Wostok this poljot alarm movement. Wostok even purchased equipment for production of this caliber after Poljot buncrupsy. But according to the last data the equipment is in terrible condition and is not able to produce acceptable quiality parts.


----------



## MattBrace

Lots of NVCh-30!!!!


----------



## schnurrp

This type-I paratrooper watch spent a couple hours on ebay for sale during which I was trying to decide whether or not to buy it before it got snapped up:









https://www.ebay.com/itm/Ussr-kirov...vip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m43663.l10137


----------



## dutchassasin

schnurrp said:


> This type-I paratrooper watch spent a couple hours on ebay for sale during which I was trying to decide whether or not to buy it before it got snapped up:


You should have just asked me for the WUS discount price . I had actually listed it also on here in the for sale wus forum.
Both listing where online for 5 days without a nibble, so in the end i got an offer and accepted. Slight loss but ok,


----------



## MattBrace

dutchassasin said:


> schnurrp said:
> 
> 
> 
> This type-I paratrooper watch spent a couple hours on ebay for sale during which I was trying to decide whether or not to buy it before it got snapped up:
> 
> 
> 
> You should have just asked me for the WUS discount price 🙂. I had actually listed it also on here in the for sale wus forum.
> Both listing where online for 5 days without a nibble, so in the end i got an offer and accepted. Slight loss but ok,
Click to expand...

Another instance where a dedicated F10 sales area would have been helpful for both the seller and potential buyer's.


----------



## 24h

MattBrace said:


> Another instance where a dedicated F10 sales area would have been helpful for both the seller and potential buyer's.


That would be really awesome.
I occasionally visit the sales section looking only for Russian watches and it's a bit annoying to see everything else.
The search function isn't perfect.


----------



## dutchassasin

24h said:


> That would be really awesome.
> I occasionally visit the sales section looking only for Russian watches and it's a bit annoying to see everything else.
> The search function isn't perfect.


watchrecon.com does the job


----------



## 24h

dutchassasin said:


> watchrecon.com does the job


That's how I found my first 3133 :-!


----------



## PanKorop

haha said:


> Well, nothing's impossible with all these exports brands, but i actually never heard of another version ;-)


Of these export brands, the kudo for shameless hoax gets to "Cornavin", named after Geneva central RR station...

Some such brands may be traced to Besançon (France) in the 80's. There, "Poljot" was an export hub, based more or less on the remnants of French watchmakers' collapse. 
Sad ending for Lip, btw - such an old yet innovative factory.


----------



## Chascomm

PanKorop said:


> Of these export brands, the kudo for shameless hoax gets to "Cornavin", named after Geneva central RR station...


The Cornavin brand is Swiss-owned and goes back to the 1920s. In the 1970s they started using Russian movement, sometimes in Hong Kong assembled watches and then built entirely in the USSR. More recently they have returned to Swiss made watches.


----------



## PanKorop

Chascomm said:


> The Cornavin brand is Swiss-owned and goes back to the 1920s. In the 1970s they started using Russian movement, sometimes in Hong Kong assembled watches and then built entirely in the USSR. More recently they have returned to Swiss made watches.


Thank you for this explanation: so, not really a hoax, but a legit con act  Which turns me away for good of anything so branded... Next time I buy Swiss cheese, I'll check not only where the milk is from, but where they outsourced the holes!


----------



## Kamburov

...aand there's the watch that sparked our friend haha's comment  Now reunited with the family.


----------



## 24h

Found some cool watches on new Instagram account SovietCaliber


----------



## bpmurray

24h said:


> Found some cool watches on new Instagram account SovietCaliber


I went on their website. Some nice chronographs, but the prices they are proposing are unbelievable! €3,000 for a decent condition 1959 Strela? €1,150 for a nice Sekonda 3017? I mean, I know some sellers charge premiums, but that is just out of control.


----------



## 24h

bpmurray said:


> I went on their website. Some nice chronographs, but the prices they are proposing are unbelievable! €3,000 for a decent condition 1959 Strela? €1,150 for a nice Sekonda 3017? I mean, I know some sellers charge premiums, but that is just out of control.


Yeah I noticed that as well.
I don't know a lot about the 3017 chronographs but even I know that those are some VERY steep prices.


----------



## bpmurray

24h said:


> Yeah I noticed that as well.
> I don't know a lot about the 3017 chronographs but even I know that those are some VERY steep prices.


Just for comparison's sake, this Tachy/Tele Strela KL 1 model, in much better condition, was recently available on multiple websites for under $700:









Compare that to the €1,800 for the same watch. Admittedly, $700 would have been a great price, but still.


----------



## PanKorop

24h said:


> Found some cool watches on new Instagram account https://www.instagram.com/sovietcaliber/




Price high end, pitch low : "Soviet Caliber" - c'mon!
Sounds like those German "soviet military rare authentic kgb smersh" one-offs...

((*)) now with Salisbury tourism junkets, strange I haven't spotted GRU or ГУ watches yet...


----------



## 24h

PanKorop said:


> Price high end, pitch low : "Soviet Caliber" - c'mon!
> Sounds like those German "soviet military rare authentic kgb smersh" one-offs...
> 
> ((*)) now with Salisbury tourism junkets, strange I haven't spotted GRU or ГУ watches yet...


Yes we agree that the price is astronomically high, but it's still a nice looking watch ;-)


----------



## JustAWatchFan

I saw this NOS alarm watch with a columbus dial which finally sold for $92.52 on the bay. I was so tempted to buy this but in the end the bidding price became too high for me.


----------



## Kotsov

bpmurray said:


> I went on their website. Some nice chronographs, but the prices they are proposing are unbelievable! €3,000 for a decent condition 1959 Strela? €1,150 for a nice Sekonda 3017? I mean, I know some sellers charge premiums, but that is just out of control.


I'm a child of the 70s. £20 for a Sekonda would have made you a laughing stock.


----------



## Kotsov

Any Sekonda


----------



## Straight_time

This one was posted less than one hour ago on a Russian site -possibly the greatest jaw-dropping piece I've ever seen in my collecting career....


----------



## Fergfour

I had one of these years ago in my early days of collecting, the Luch 3055. Seldom used tech, using a battery powered, quartz controlled balance wheel. A short lived period in between mechanical and pure quartz stepper motors. The quartz was cut to vibrate at 49,152 Hz, instead of 32,768Hz like all other quartz watches.


----------



## MattBrace

Straight_time said:


> This one was posted less than one hour ago on a Russian site -possibly the greatest jaw-dropping piece I've ever seen in my collecting career....
> 
> View attachment 13689437
> 
> 
> View attachment 13689445
> 
> 
> View attachment 13689441
> 
> 
> View attachment 13689439


It certainly is a peach!! With a high price tag!


----------



## 24h

Looks almost brand new


----------



## bpmurray

Straight_time said:


> This one was posted less than one hour ago on a Russian site -possibly the greatest jaw-dropping piece I've ever seen in my collecting career....





24h said:


> Looks almost brand new


Quite the run going on German! This just sold earlier today:


----------



## bpmurray

bpmurray said:


> Quite the run going on German! This just sold earlier today:


Oops, can't forget the bald Sekonda 3017 also up now!


----------



## elsoldemayo

Which site are all these appearing on?


----------



## 24h

elsoldemayo said:


> Which site are all these appearing on?


Here


----------



## Straight_time

bpmurray said:


> Oops, can't forget the bald Sekonda 3017 also up now!
> 
> View attachment 13690825


Speaking of which....

I shalll update the thread dedicated to the 3017 dial variations later, but feel like it's ok to post it here, too.









(I bet somebody else will fall from the chair now, just like I did... :-d)


----------



## Ham2

Straight_time said:


> Speaking of which....
> 
> I shalll update the thread dedicated to the 3017 dial variations later, but feel like it's ok to post it here, too.
> 
> View attachment 13695713
> 
> 
> (I bet somebody else will fall from the chair now, just like I did... :-d)


Oh buggerit - I thought I was almost done


----------



## dutchassasin

DDR NVA award inscription on the back of a raketa pocket watch


----------



## 24h

Does German242 only allow registrations from that part of the world (I don't mean Germany :-d)?
I wanted to sign up but sadly I'm not receiving any kind of confirmation.

There are some great watches popping up that I am interested in! :-!


----------



## 24h

b-)


----------



## Straight_time

Is it just me, it's because of light reflections, or is it a rounded lugs case? :think:

If so, then this would most likely be a late redial of a much earlier example (a Cyrillic Strela model perhaps?) -in other words, a franken.


----------



## 24h

Straight_time said:


> Is it just me, it's because of light reflections, or is it a rounded lugs case? :think:
> 
> If so, then this would most likely be a late redial of a much earlier example (a Cyrillic Strela model perhaps?) -in other words, a franken.


I would hope it is original for $1,300+ although they do state "authenticity guaranteed".
Who knows if the lugs are rounded...the other images on their website are extremely small so you can't see much.


----------



## bpmurray

24h said:


> I would hope it is original for $1,300+ although they do state "authenticity guaranteed".
> Who knows if the lugs are rounded...the other images on their website are extremely small so you can't see much.


Looks like a beveled edge case to me. In any case, $1,300 for a Sekonda 3017 is nuts, no matter how good of condition.

EDIT: Maybe not a fully beveled edge -- on further review, it struck me just how rare those truly are. https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/early-1959-strela-2619354.html

Only Comrade Ham2's extremely low serial number 1959 Strela has the fully beveled lugs in this thread. Additionally, my 1959 Strela (sn 00930) has the narrow, but not beveled, lugs. I'm thinking that the likelihood of someone stumbling across a fully beveled case, and using it as a replacement, are quite low.

Between the "slightly rounded" and fully square lugs, it is almost impossible to discern by photograph, I think.


----------



## Straight_time

I might be mistaken, but the beveled edge style (as named above) isn't the rarest of the three; just saying, in my humble collection alone I have 4 examples with it and, altough for sure I wouldn't describe it as "common", I wouldn't call it a grail either. While, for instance, despite a few years spent paying deep attention and studying (big word!...) every Strela I could find on the net, I think I've never encountered a slightly-curved edge style (or maybe I too am unable to identify one in a photo :-( ).

This is to say that -assuming that the one we are seeing is actually a beveled edge case, which is far from having been proven- my theory is that it wouldn't be a Sekonda 3017 frankenized using a rare-but-not-so-rare-after-all older case, but rather the other way 'round: an earlier model brought to new life with a '70s dial and paddle hands. Alas, I can't find the website mentioned by comrade 24h, I would really like to give a look at the other pictures...

Anyway, this discussion is just an exercise of style: 1300+ bucks IMHO would still be excessive for a NOS example with papers, for this price I bet this piece will stay there forever. :-d


----------



## 24h

Straight_time said:


> I might be mistaken, but the beveled edge style (as named above) isn't the rarest of the three; just saying, in my humble collection alone I have 4 examples with it and, altough for sure I wouldn't describe it as "common", I wouldn't call it a grail either. While, for instance, despite a few years spent paying deep attention and studying (big word!...) every Strela I could find on the net, I think I've never encountered a slightly-curved edge style (or maybe I too am unable to identify one in a photo :-( ).
> 
> This is to say that -assuming that the one we are seeing is actually a beveled edge case, which is far from having been proven- my theory is that it wouldn't be a Sekonda 3017 frankenized using a rare-but-not-so-rare-after-all older case, but rather the other way 'round: an earlier model brought to new life with a '70s dial and paddle hands. Alas, I can't find the website mentioned by comrade 24h, I would really like to give a look at the other pictures...
> 
> Anyway, this discussion is just an exercise of style: 1300+ bucks IMHO would still be excessive for a NOS example with papers, for this price I bet this piece will stay there forever. :-d


The website is called SovietCaliber.com and most watches are extremely overpriced. $3,500 for a Strela 3017...
Great pictures though - I wish they were larger.


----------



## bpmurray

24h said:


> The website is called SovietCaliber.com and most watches are extremely overpriced. $3,500 for a Strela 3017...
> Great pictures though - I wish they were larger.


I think that site has come up before. Nice stock, but what they are asking price-wise is so far above any reasonable market value that I fear they are just seeking to take advantage of people.


----------



## PanKorop

bpmurray said:


> I think that site has come up before. Nice stock, but what they are asking price-wise is so far above any reasonable market value that I fear they are just seeking to take advantage of people.


I just paid it a quick visit. Pro photographs, layout. Munich show-room - hmm... on appointment only. "Private" boutique.

Just a shrewd antiquary, asking but the price his kind of patrons are willing to pay. I've seen the type... These do not lurk here, being too busy making dough. They may be in a sort of peeing contest with equally wealthy friends. The high price tag, probably stapled on a beautifully decorated "certificate of authenticity", the "exclusive" show-room are part of their game. Bring the price down, and some clients just won't buy: suspicious, or not exclusive enough... Note some of these will be purchased as gifts to influential contacts, so the prestigious certificate becomes a must.

I'd bet on a good proportion of "New-Russians" among these patrons, but probably not exclusively. Haven't we heard recently of some mister M., who paid five zeros to some NYC "designer" for a horribly tacky ostrich jacket he could have had for a couple grands in Vietnam (where it well may be actually made)? A New-Yorker alright, but it seems dear Paul caught some bad habits with Eastern friends known for their gold johns...

Anyway, I won't blame such a seller, and won't label all his clients as suckers only.


----------



## Ham2

Straight_time said:


> I might be mistaken, but the beveled edge style (as named above) isn't the rarest of the three; just saying, in my humble collection alone I have 4 examples with it and, altough for sure I wouldn't describe it as "common", I wouldn't call it a grail either. While, for instance, despite a few years spent paying deep attention and studying (big word!...) every Strela I could find on the net, I think I've never encountered a slightly-curved edge style (or maybe I too am unable to identify one in a photo :-( ).
> 
> This is to say that -assuming that the one we are seeing is actually a beveled edge case, which is far from having been proven- my theory is that it wouldn't be a Sekonda 3017 frankenized using a rare-but-not-so-rare-after-all older case, but rather the other way 'round: an earlier model brought to new life with a '70s dial and paddle hands. Alas, I can't find the website mentioned by comrade 24h, I would really like to give a look at the other pictures...
> 
> Anyway, this discussion is just an exercise of style: 1300+ bucks IMHO would still be excessive for a NOS example with papers, for this price I bet this piece will stay there forever. :-d


got to agree with Comrade Straight_time - it is most likely an early Cyrillic dial model (S/N 01111) redialled with a shiny newer Sekonda dial and hands


----------



## Straight_time

Ham2 said:


> got to agree with Comrade Straight_time - it is most likely an early Cyrillic dial model (S/N 01111) redialled with a shiny newer Sekonda dial and hands


Seen the movement shot; unfortunately I just can't figure out the factory logo, but the chrono bridge has the Cyrillic "19 камней" marking: no way it could still be in use in the paddle hands era.


----------



## Straight_time

PanKorop said:


> Haven't we heard recently of some mister M., who paid five zeros to some NYC "designer" for a horribly tacky ostrich jacket he could have had for a couple grands in Vietnam (where it well may be actually made)?


OT- a quality ostrich strap (not a high-end one) easily costs in the $120-150 range... if you can find a new, genuine jacket for a couple of grands anywhere it would be worth purchasing, imagine the profit by tearing it apart and making straps out of it. :-d

Seriously: I'm no American so I googled to find press reports and know who this Mr.M was... I won't discuss his tastes (nor his legal or illegal activities), but if you go walking on a fashion street next to you (for me it's Via Montenapoleone in Milan) you'll easily see that $15k for certain clothing items isn't an outrageous price tag; for instance, in other sections of this forum a $25k watch would be pretty ordinary, or else, generally speaking, a $200k sports car or a $2M house make no scandal.
Not your cup of tea maybe (surely not mine), but using such an argument to try and "shock the masses" is just poor journalism, IMHO.


----------



## PanKorop

Straight_time said:


> OT- a quality ostrich strap (not a high-end one) easily costs in the $120-150 range... if you can find a new, genuine jacket for a couple of grands anywhere it would be worth purchasing, imagine the profit by tearing it apart and making straps out of it. :-d
> 
> Seriously: I'm no American so I googled to find press reports and know who this Mr.M was... I won't discuss his tastes (nor his legal or illegal activities), but if you go walking on a fashion street next to you (for me it's Via Montenapoleone in Milan) you'll easily see that $15k for certain clothing items isn't an outrageous price tag; for instance, in other sections of this forum a $25k would be pretty ordinary, or else, generally speaking, a $200k sports car or a $2M house make no scandal.
> Not your cup of tea maybe (surely not mine), but using such an argument to try and "shock the masses" is just poor journalism, IMHO.


I was deliberately provocative, and surprised I had no reaction so far 
Note here we're not into journalism, just BBS, but I'll settle for intentional Gonzo-ism... 
As for Milan (as I'm not American, just Transalpino) anyone wearing that precise jacket (google it out-it's worth the search!) by the Duomo would pass as either a (beginning) pimp, or just a buffone. So, not a question of money, but of will to show off one's wealth through bling. 
Beside, my only intent was to stress that "exclusive" antiquaries have a different patronage, and I did grant them the right to hike the prices how much they seem fit.
Finally, I reckon that, if you go straight to the manufacturer, a quality ostrich strap, full grain, from a long reputed German maker so full EU norms, will cost you about $ 55. Half that price if grainless, smooth. The same if signed JLC? Up from $ 250, of course.


----------



## Straight_time

Of course when I mentioned "poor journalism" I was referring to those few articles I read (the first 2 or 3 returned by the google search), which invariably pointed out mainly at the jacket's price -as if _that_ was the real scoop, and in Mr.M's case there wasn't anything more serious to write about.

I said I wouldn't be discussing that guy's tastes in clothing and I'll keep my word; but please, comrade, be so kind to exempt me from googling the jacket... I'll go out for dinner in a while, and I fear more pictures of it could seriously affect my appetite. I'm sure you'll understand. :-d

Thanks for the hint about ostrich straps; I reported the prices I saw online from a couple of different producers (in physical shops I expect them to be much higher, of course), glad to know that they can be also found for a more affordable amount. ;-)


----------



## PanKorop

Straight_time said:


> (...) I'll go out for dinner in a while, and I fear more pictures of it could seriously affect my appetite. I'm sure you'll understand. :-d
> 
> Thanks for the hint about ostrich straps; I reported the prices I saw online from a couple of different producers (in physical shops I expect them to be much higher, of course), glad to know that they can be also found for a more affordable amount. ;-)


Buon appetito! 

Strap: Di Modell brand, from an eBay shop in Latvia-excellent service, btw. The band is really just as good, if not better (micro-perforations on the underside), as one I had which came on a JLC Heraion.


----------



## 24h

Very cool, but the seller is certainly asking too much for the watch. $350 :think:


----------



## PanKorop

24h said:


> Very cool, but the seller is certainly asking too much for the watch. $350 :think:


Cool, but bizarre design once detailed. The cosmonaut is looking out, back through the past (darkly...), and away from the star. Jungian.

The Автоматический bothers me: no two identical "и" (hand painting or poor printout?), and it sounds strange on a watch.

The tick marks, at 5 per second, may be too much for the humble beat rate...

Now, it does look nice overall, and I really like the bracelet.


----------



## Chascomm

PanKorop said:


> The tick marks, at 5 per second, may be too much for the humble beat rate....


Well to be fair, the Vostok ticks at five and a half per second. Why has nobody designed a dial for that?


----------



## t3tan3k

bpmurray said:


> Quite the run going on German! This just sold earlier today:
> 
> View attachment 13690203


What kind of band is this? I have seen some off-white rubberized textile straps on historical photos.. what are those straps - can they be bought new (if so - where) and could anyone post some detailed images of those if you have them?.. Any help is greatly appreciated!

t3tan3k


----------



## PanKorop

Chascomm said:


> Well to be fair, the Vostok ticks at five and a half per second. Why has nobody designed a dial for that?


Meaning 2 1/4 tick marks/second? A true swing beat... 

Some do think of such details. I just checked the dial on my new Marloe watch, which I purchased in part for its Miyota 8N33 (21,600 bps). Now I understand it's easier with this rate, but it does have three tick marks per second. Else? Don't clutter the dial, just leave a nice clean railway track...

Btw, this whole Coniston watch is full of such tiny attentions - lots of little gray cells spent on it. Most are undocumented in their sales pitch, so I discover them little by little, like the display back with a slightly curved crystal.


----------



## 24h

PanKorop said:


> Cool, but bizarre design once detailed. The cosmonaut is looking out, back through the past (darkly...), and away from the star. Jungian.
> 
> The Автоматический bothers me: no two identical "и" (hand painting or poor printout?), and it sounds strange on a watch.
> 
> The tick marks, at 5 per second, may be too much for the humble beat rate...
> 
> Now, it does look nice overall, and I really like the bracelet.


You would rather have: ?









I think the number of tick marks was a design decision, rather than to serve a functional purpose. Both look good but I prefer the original :-!
You would know better than me, but all the translations on Google and Yandex return "автоматический" for automatic.


----------



## PanKorop

24h said:


> You would rather have: ?
> 
> View attachment 13866989


Yes. With (imagine) a railroad narrow track joining the ticks.



24h said:


> I think the number of tick marks was a design decision, rather than to serve a functional purpose. Both look good but I prefer the original :-!
> You would know better than me, but all the translations on Google and Yandex return "автоматический" for automatic.


I understand the ticks, but design without a purpose is no design but empty decoration to me 

Google-bot (or Yandex-who scavenges whom beats me...) is the bother. One watch in Russian is a plural - часы. And adjectives in Russian take on the gender and/or plural of the noun. So, АвтоматическиЕ would be correct as an adjective, if uncommon: see Автоподзавод (auto-auxiliary-winding), noun not adjective, on most Vostok.


----------



## Straight_time

PanKorop said:


> I understand the ticks, but design without a purpose is no design but empty decoration to me
> 
> Google-bot (or Yandex-who scavenges whom beats me...) is the bother. One watch in Russian is a plural - часы. And adjectives in Russian take on the gender and/or plural of the noun. So, АвтоматическиЕ would be correct as an adjective, if uncommon: see Автоподзавод (auto-auxiliary-winding), noun not adjective, on most Vostok.











:think:


----------



## PanKorop

Straight_time said:


> View attachment 13867271
> 
> 
> :think:


Thanks: so, not that uncommon, but imho strange indeed. Automatic implying "mechanism" instead of watch, I suppose.

While at it, I notice the rocket looks like a decal applied on the dial, as is the cosmonaut's head in the watch above. Same period of manufacturing might explain both features - I mean wording and image.


----------



## garethr

An absolute at the listed price of 4000 dollars thats only a grand a number (ignore the 150 ruble price tag literally still attached to the watch). Shipping is only 90 dollars to canada apparently from where the item is currently located in Pennsylvania.


----------



## PanKorop

garethr said:


> An absolute at the listed price of 4000 dollars thats only a grand a number (ignore the 150 ruble price tag literally still attached to the watch). Shipping is only 90 dollars to canada apparently from where the item is currently located in Pennsylvania.


So, mining is really back in Pennsylvania! Though, this one miner probably fancies he's in Yukon...


----------



## elsoldemayo

That's been listed repeatedly on ebay for insane prices for at least the last 3 years.


----------



## Kamburov

I was not aware of the existance of this "pogranichnie" (border patrol, I guess).
Ivan


----------



## 24h

Amazing CCCP Electronika 5 with a giant state quality mark


----------



## thewatchadude

Kamburov said:


> I was not aware of the existance of this "pogranichnie" (border patrol, I guess).
> Ivan
> 
> View attachment 14029349


I think I've mostly seen this one in a golden star-shapped Generalskie case.


----------



## vintorez

Luch posted this on their Instagram yesterday, I had no idea there was a watch like this. Perfect design.


----------



## oldfox

vintorez said:


> Luch posted this on their Instagram yesterday, I had no idea there was a watch like this. Perfect design.
> 
> View attachment 14068255


I actually told how dad bought me one exactly like this in 1990 at one peripheral village.

Now I bought one in nos condition to commemorate this.

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## Straight_time

Wow. Just wow.

















































_(at today's exchange rates = € 3.391,60 / US$ 3,766.37)_


----------



## Odessa200

Nice watch. I would pay this money for it if it is the last watch missing from my collection. Meaning: I have all the watches that USSR had ever made and this one is missing. 
On a serious note: probably a right move to buy it whoever did it.


----------



## LVBakel

I was in the auction as well, but stopped because the person who bought it wanted to have this watch really bad no matter what the price would be. Although I already have the watch, this one is in perfect condition and better looking than the one I have, so I decided to take a gamble, but lost.
The last two in the bidding made it a very exciting until the end! Great auction and great watch.


----------



## RedFroggy

Indeed ... pure dream piece !!



Straight_time said:


> Wow. Just wow.
> View attachment 15172565


----------



## tokareva

I don't know what it is but I like the look of the dial. Is there any way this could be a project watch? 
It seems like they could just use the 1965 Komandirskie case to make it very affordable?


----------



## Luis965

Nice Vostok for the Italian market (NOS complete set):


----------



## Chascomm

Here's an interesting piece of forgotten Soviet Bloc history. It's not a Ruhla, but it is from East Germany:









(I bet you never thought you'd see that name on a watch like this)


----------

